# stonegod's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft [Old RG]



## stonegod (Nov 11, 2006)

> The dwarf was impeccably dressed, with a tasteful display of wealth and prosperity. A Kundarak scion, which made his delivery of a package all the more strange. That was the providence of House Orien. The dwarves were master of security, would not deign to be brought to the level of a hired courier. But, nevertheless, there he was, battered silver box in hand, a wax seal with a glowing sigil of a flaming crown warding the seam.
> 
> Patting the intricately engraved box lightly, the dwarf looks at you sternly, its manner business-like. "Our patron made it clear that this box be delivered securely and personally to your persons. Its sanctity is sacrosanct; thus, it can only be opened in our presence. In addition, we are to verify that its contents have not been observed, intercepted, or otherwise modified upon receipt. As you are the recipients indicated, let us finish this business."
> 
> ...




IC: Ch. I, Ch. II, Ch. III | OOC: Ch. I, Ch. II, Ch. III | Updated RG

*Current cast:*

*Jarrith Bronns* (DEFCON1): Human Silver Flame infiltrator
*Janis Stormhand (ir'Sandal)* (James Heard) : Human Cyran ex-pat aristocrat
*Ashlyn Alsedora Dorandanna* (Stormwind): Human Lightbringer Chosen of Dol Arrah
*Tessaryl* (pathfinderq1): Human Aberrant-touched Cleric of the Sovereign Host
*Past cast:*

*Selase Kolandra* (Doomhawk): Human Vol adherent. Killed by the zombies of Barovia, risen by their plague, and put down by her companions.
*Bergeron "Foebender" d'Jorasco* (Kralin Thornberry): Halfling Jorasco scholar. Slain by the foul death magic of a mad Barovian priest.
*Marot "The Deadly" (Maraat Jaasakah)* (Isida Kep'Tukari): Human Ghaash'kala warlock. Patrolling.
*Sir Khensu Feral* (GwydapLlew): Shifter Silver Flame Inquisitor. Patrolling.
*Daellin ir'Ayellan* (drogthery): Elven Cyran undead hunter. Killed by the mad spirit of the monastery.
*Perriwimple* (Kafkonia): Human brute. Killed by the mad spirit of the monastery.

*Character Creation*
Characters will be created using a 32 pt. point-buy for characters at 6th level. Hit points are max at first level, then alternating low-high average. The following sources are allowed: Core, the _XPH_, the _Complete_ Series (including _Psionics_ and _Mage_), the _PHBII_, the _DMGII_, all Eberron books, and _Heroes of Horror_. *Please use the character sheet provided on the Rogue's Gallery thread*. Also include your  concept description of your character:  Provide a _background, primary role, quirks_, and _distinguishing abilities_ your character possesses (and _justification for them/how they play to your concept_). Character start with default gold for their level (13,000 gp at 6th) with no more than half of that gold spent on one item. No more than 200 gp may be left at the end of character creation (spend it or loose it!).

[sblock=Character Sheet]Please use the following as a template. You can remove parts that are default (i.e., if you have no DR, remove that section).

*Character Name (w/ chosen color)*
Gender race class level
AL Size type (subtype)
*Init* +n; *Senses* vision-type n ft.; Listen +n Spot +n
*Languages* Common, Other Languages
*AP* n
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC *n, touch n, flat-footed n; Abilities that change AC; +n armor, +n natural, +n Dex
*hp* n (n HD); *DR* n/type
*Immune* immunities
*Resist* resistances
*Fort* +n, *Ref* +n, *Will* +n; other modifications (e.g., divine grace)
*Weaknesses* weaknesses
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* n ft.
*Melee* weapon +n (ndn+n/n-n) or
*Ranged* weapon +n (ndn+n/n-n)
*Atk Options* attack options like Power Attack, sneak attack, etc.
*Special Actions* special combat actions like turn undead
*Base Atk* +n; *Grp* +n
*Combat Gear* gear usable in combat (potions, etc.)
*Cleric Spells Prepared* (CL nth, +n ranged touch, +n melee touch):

nth—_spell_D (Save DC n)
D: Domain spell. Domains: domain, domain
*Wizard Spells Prepared* (CL nth, +n ranged touch, +n melee touch):

nth—_spell_ (Save DC n)
*Bard/Sorcerer/etc. Spells Known* (CL nth, +n ranged touch, +n melee touch):

nth (n/day)—_spell_ (Save DC n)
*Psion Powers Known* (ML nth, npp):

nth—_power_ (Save DC n)
*Invocations Known* (CL nth, +n ranged touch, +n melee touch):

Least—_eldritch blast_ (nd6)
*Spell-like Abilities* (CL nth, +n ranged touch, +n melee touch):

n/day—_spell_ (Save DC n)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str n, Dex n, Con n, Int n Wis n, Cha n
*SQ* special qualities (not usable in combat)
*Feats * Feats
*Skills* Skill +n
*Possessions* combat gear plus other stuff; n gp; n lbs
*Spellbook* 0—all PHB; 1st—_spell name_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Name of Special Ability/Quality/Etc. (Ex/Su/Sp):* Description of special ability.
*Name of Other Special Ability/Quality/Etc. (Ex/Su/Sp):* Description of other special ability.

*Appearance*

*Background*

*Primary Role/Distinguishing Abilities*

*Quirks*

[sblock=Advancement]*L1->Class n* HP: n (1dn+n) SP: +n (nx4+mx4)
Skill +ncc, Skill +n
Abilities: Str n (npts), Dex n (n pts), Con n (npts), Int n (npts), Wis n (npts), Cha n (npts)
Feats: Feats
Other: Other abilities[/sblock][/sblock]
*Current Status:*
Khensu: 54/55 hp, 1/1 shifts left, 2/2 smites left, 4/4 turns checks left, 5/5 lay on hands available
Jarrith: 31/31 hp, 4/5 turns check left
Daellin: 35/35 hp
Janis: 40/40 hp
Ashlyn: 49/49hp, 0/2 smites, 3/7 turns, 1/24 lay on hands, 5/8 AP​
*XP Awards*
Fighting the zombie plague of Barovia: 7010
Battle at the Crossroads: 428 (Ashlyn), 375 (Thaliost Five)
Expedition to the Church: 1757 (Ashlyn), 1318 (Thaliost Five)
Surprise in the Blood: 720 (Ashlyn), 630 (Thailost Five)
The Chase/Questions Abound: 360 (Ashlyn and Tessa), 280 (Thailost Five)
Under the Tower: 720 (Ashlyn and Tessa), 560 (Thailost Five)
The Ecaterine Husk: 2160 (Ashlyn and Tessa), 1680 (Thailost Four)
*Treasure*
None for now


----------



## James Heard (Nov 13, 2006)

*Janis Stormhand (ir'Sandal)*
Female Human Wizard 1/Druid 6
N Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +9 Spot +9
*Languages* Common, Druid, Mabran, Draconic
*AP* 11
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC *15 , touch 13, flat-footed 13; + 2 dex, +3 Leather Armor +1, Glamered
*hp*  42 (7 HD)
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +4, *Will* +10
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* +5 Masterwork Quarterstaff 1d6 or +1/-3 1d6/1d6
*Ranged* +6
*Special Actions* Spontaneous Casting (Summon Nature's Ally), Wild Shape 2/day, Storm Bolt (Create line of electricity 1d6 damage/spell level, range 20ft)
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +4
*Combat Gear* Eternal Wand: Lesser Orb of Acid, Eternal Wand: Mirror Image, Lightning Gauntlets, Scroll of Lightning Bolt, Scroll of Halt Undead
*Wizard Spells Prepared* (3/2, CL 1st, +6 ranged touch, +4 melee touch) 10% Arcane Spell Failure:

0th— (DC 12) _Disrupt Undead (x2), Prestidigitation, Detect Magic (x2)_
1st— (DC 13) _Lesser Orb of Acid, Magic Missile_
*Druid Spells Prepared* (5/4/4/3, CL 6th, +6 ranged touch, +4 melee touch):

0th—  (DC 13) _Cure Minor Wounds , Mending, Virtue, Naturewatch, Sandblast_
1st— (DC 14) _Obscuring Mist, Produce Flame, Shillelagh, Speak With Animals_
2nd— (DC 15) _Barkskin, Mass Snake's Swiftness, One With the Land, Scent_
3rd— (DC 16) _Call Lightning x2, Mass Lesser Vigor_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 10
*SQ* Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, Resist Nature's Lure
*Feats *  Child of Winter, Heroic Spirit, Mysterious Magic, Scribe Scroll, Storm Bolt
*Skills*  Concentration +7 (5 ranks), Diplomacy +5 (5 ranks), Handle Animal+5  (5 ranks), Heal + 6 (3 ranks), Knowledge:Arcana +6 (4 ranks), Knowledge:History +6 (4 ranks), Knowledge:Nature +12 (8 ranks), Knowledge:Nobility +6 (4 ranks), Listen +9 (6 ranks), Spellcraft +8 (6 ranks), Spot +9 (6 ranks), Survival +9 (4 ranks)

*Experience Points:* 23003
*Possessions* combat gear plus Everlasting Rations, healer's kit
*Spellbook* 
0—all PHB 
1st—_Alarm, Disguise Self, Lesser Orb of Acid, Mage Armor, Magic Missile  _

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mysterious MagicSecrets of Xen'Drik*: The DC to identify your spells with the Spellcraft skill is increased by 5. This increase is also applied to Spellcraft checks used to identity a spell's school of magic though _detect magic_ or similar effects. In addition, the DC to dispel or counter your spells is increased by 2.
*Heroic SpiritEb*: +3 action points per level.
*Storm BoltCM*: Create line of electricity 1d6 damage/spell level, +1 CL on electricity spells.
*Child of WinterEb*: Treat vermin as animals, add vermin to _summon nature's ally_ list.

*Orwell (deceased)*
Male Magical Beast, Viper. Tiny Magical Beast 
Note: Janis may not summon another familiar for a year.

*Edi*
Animal, Magebred Donkey:CR1;Large Animal ; HD 3d8+15 (Animal); hp28; Init +1; Spd 40; AC:16 (Flatfooted:14 Touch:11); Atk +5 base melee, +2 base ranged; +4 (1d6+4,2 Hoof); SQ: Low-light Vision (Ex), Scent (Ex), Excellent Learner, Swift Breed; ALN; SV Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +1; STR 18, DEX 15, CON 21, INT 2, WIS 11, CHA 6.
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +5. 
Feats: Alertness, Endurance, Improved Natural Attack.
Description: A donkey is similar to a light horse, but slightly stronger and more surefooted.
       Carrying Capacity: A light load for a magebred donkey is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301-600 pounds; a heavy load, 601-300 pounds. A magebred donkey can drag 4,500 pounds.

*Appearance*
Janis ir'Sandal is a tall, pale and ethereal looking woman just shy of being pretty, but with a face that instead most people would gracefully call "interesting". Her stark white hair would not be out of place on an albino, but is instead a novelty of her heritage and family. Janis is thin to the point of being painful-looking, and for that reason she favors clothes which obstruct that fact somewhat. To make her thin frame and hair even more plain, she maintains a permanent hidden smile that sits under a prominent nose and large, luminous green eyes. While always looking somewhat distant and mad-looking, Janis' eyes are liquid and clear emerald pools that occasionally spark with arcs of cyan electricity. Despite her frail appearance, anyone with any sense can tell that Janis is as tough as nails and doesn't blow over in a rough wind.

*Background*

The Sandal family was long a member of the political opposition party of the House of Wyngarn in Cyre, fostering dissidents and socially progressive legislature over the years that always seemed to be just a few years too soon for the adoption by the crown. As such it maintained much support among the common people of Cyre even through the war, and that and its notoriety in the arts and arcane research did much to blunt any possibility of real reprisal from the crown. So entrenched in Cyran politics were the Sandal family that they began to conceive of a rather more expansive interpretation of their "duties" and very discretely began to plot against the crown in rebellion.

Unfortunately for them, the Sandal plots were discovered by Cyran agents and instead of a more severe punishment, many chose to enlist to serve in the Cyran army, to casually venture to far away provinces of the world such as Xen'drik, and in Janis ir'Sandal's case to work her way across the borders into Breland where she arrived only a few months before the Day of Mourning.

Janis spent her requisite days of shock and horror along with the rest of the Cyran expatriates, and then she began to compensate. Janis decided that her most worthy goal was to remake a Cyre such as Cyre always was to her, but her political inclinations and upbringing couldn't bring her to participate in the machinations of Prince Oargev in Breland fully, a fact which she voiced to the wrong people at the wrong time. This proved to be a mistake, and Janis found herself once again fleeing the reach of House Wyngarn, this time to parts unknown. These days she's much more reticent about voicing her opinions on Cyre and the world in general, simply as a measure of self-defense.

After spending many long years studying in the reserved and dubiously social high society scene of Cyre's more prestigious private schools and in the presence of several tutors of distinction, Janis began studying magic from the standpoint of the natural, and unnaturally natural, order itself. As such, her studies have pushed her more and more into a deeper understanding and philosophical empathy with certain druidic sects and teachings. 

*Primary Role/Distinguishing Abilities*
Janis is a blaster thanks to her magic items and Reserve feats, with some significant options from her Druid levels inside and outside of combat.

*Quirks*

To most people, Janis seems to be a somewhat mousy, unattractively thin woman with a talent for magic. This is indeed the case. Janis is more comfortable with books and the dissection of strange new creatures than with people. Still Janis deeply desires the ability to be one of the charismatic people that she so admires.  Added to that fact is that Janis has an incredibly high opinion of her own intelligence and basic value, sometimes in the past she has felt a sense of entitlement beyond her actions. Now older, Janis' dark inclinations have been mellowed into a deep and abiding cynicism.

Janis likes to maintain a cloak of mystery about herself almost as a matter of course. She will talk about Cyre because a Cyran who won't talk about Cyre might provoke interest, but she reveals little else about herself if she can help it. Deeply wounded by more than the Day of Mourning, Janis clings to nihilism as an answer. After all, if it ends (and it all will), it will end badly. Better to be prepared for the worst, and protect others as best you can - even if you don't won't let anyone close to you, even if there are few people worthy of protecting.

*Tactics:* 
Janis enters combat under the guise of _mirror image_ if at all possible and tends to utilize her Storm Bolt reserve feat and Lightning Gauntlets more than actually casting greater magics.

[sblock=Advancement]
*L1>Wizard 6* HP: 6 (4+2) SP: +20 
Skill Concentration 4 ranks, Knowledge (Arcana) 4 ranks, Knowledge (Nobility) 4 ranks, Knowledge (History) 4 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks
1st Feat:Heroic Spirit, Wizard Bonus: Scribe Scroll, Human Bonus: Mysterious Magic
Languages: Common, Draconic, Mabran

*L2>Druid 1* HP: 6 (d8+2) SP: +7
Skill Concentration 1 rank, Diplomacy 1 rank, Knowledge (Nature) 1 rank, Listen 1 rank, Spot 1 rank, Spellcraft 1 rank, Survival 1 rank

*L3>Druid 2* HP: 6 (d8+2) SP: +7 
Skill Diplomacy 2 ranks,  Knowledge (Nature) 1 rank, Listen 1 rank, Spot 1 rank, Spellcraft 1 rank, Survival 1 rank
3rd Feat: Child of Winter

*L4>Druid 3* HP: 6 (d8+2) SP: +7 
Skill Diplomacy 2 ranks,  Knowledge (Nature) 1 rank, Listen 1 rank, Spot 2 ranks, Survival 1 rank

*L5>Druid 4* HP: 6 (d8+2) SP: +7 
Skill Knowledge (Nature) 3 ranks, Listen 2 rank, Spot 1 rank, Survival 1 rank

*L6>Druid 5* HP: 6 (d8+2) SP: +7 
Skill Knowledge (Nature) 2 rank, Listen 1 rank, Spot 1 rank, Handle Animal 3 ranks
6th Feat: Storm Bolt

*L7>Druid 6* HP 6 (d8+2) SP +7
Skill Heal 3 ranks, Handle Animal 2 Ranks, Diplomacy 2 ranks

Abilities: Str 10 (2pts), Dex 14 (6 pts), Con 14 (6pts), Int 14 (6pts), Wis 16 (10pts), Cha 10 (2pts)

0000    traveller's outfit (one free outfit to hide naked adventurers)
0600    quarterstaff, masterwork
3860    + 1 Leather Armor, Glamered
0820    Eternal Wand: Lesser Orb of Acid
4420    Eternal Wand: Mirror Image
0350    Everlasting Rations
1000    Lightning Gauntlets 
0750    2 Scrolls of Lightning Bolt
0750    2 Scrolls of Halt Undead
0030    spellbooks
0005    spell component pouch
0175    glamerweave noble outfit
0050    healer's kit
0005    signet ring
0005    identification papers with portrait
0110    everburning torch
0016    magebred donkey
0005    pack saddle
0010    riding saddle
0002    bit & bridle
00.1    bedroll
00.5    winter blanket
0010    tent
0001    waterskin

----
4.4 GP

[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 13, 2006)

* Maraat Jaasakah - Marot "The Deadly" *
Male Human Warlock 5/ Enlightened Spirit 1 [Complete Mage pg. 61]
NG Medium human
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 30 ft. (including magical darkness); Listen +3 Spot +3
*Auras:* Aura of Courage (immune to fear, each ally within 10 ft. of him gains +4 moral bonus on saves against fear), Aura of Meance (any hostile creature within 5 ft. radius of Maraat takes a -2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours or until it successfully hits him).
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Abyssal
*AP* 8
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC *18, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +5 armor, +2 Dex, +1 sacred
*ACP:* -1
*hp* 34(7 HD); *DR* 1/cold iron
*Immune:* Fear
*Resist* n/a
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +5, *Will* +8; +1 from _vest of resistance_, +2 to Fort saves from rat familiar
*Weaknesses* n/a
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* _+1 heavy mace_ +6 (1d8+2/x2) or
*Ranged* _eldritch blast_ +6 (4d6/x2/60 ft. or 250 ft.)
*Atk Options* _hideous blow_, _eldritch spear_, or _spirit blast_
*Special Actions* deceive item, aura of menace (hostile creatures with 5 ft. take –2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours or until it hits you)
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +5
*Combat Gear* 5 potions of _cure light wounds_, 2 MW daggers, _+1 death ward chain shirt, +1 heavy mace_
*Invocations Known* (CL 6th, +6 ranged touch, +5 melee touch):

Least—_eldritch blast_ (3d6)
Least—_devil’s sight_ 
Least—_eldritch spear_ 
Least – _hideous blow_
Least—_beguiling influence_ 
Least – _spirit blast_ [ComMag pg. 61]
*Spell-like Abilities* (CL 6th):

1/day—_disguise self, ghost sound, open/close_ (Save DC 13/14)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14 Wis 12, Cha 16
*SQ* _detect magic_ at will, deceive item
*Feats * Touch of Deception [PGtE], Persuasive, Obtain Familiar [ComArc], Extra Invocation [ComArc]
*Skills* Bluff +17, Concentration +6, Diplomacy +12, Disguise +11 [additional +2 synergy to remain in character], Intimidate +19, Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (religion) +10, Knowledge (the planes) +10, Listen +3, Spellcraft +3, Spot +3, Use Magic Device +14  
*Possessions* Death-eater, _+1 death ward [ComArc] chain shirt_ – 4,250gp.  This elegant breastplate is worked with subtle images of flames consuming ghostly forms. 30lbs
_+1 heavy mace_ – 2,312gp;  8lbs
_Cloak of Charisma +2_ – 4,000gp
_Vest of resistance_ – 1,000gp
6 5 potions of _cure light wounds_ – 300gp
2 MW daggers – 604gp; 2lbs
Backpack  - 2gp; 2lbs
Silver holy symbol (Silver Flame) – 25gp; 1lb
Courtier’s outfit and jewelry – 80gp; 6lbs
Disguise kit – 50gp; 8lbs
Bedroll - 5sp; 5lbs
Waterskin - 1gp; 4lbs
50 ft. silk rope - 10gp; 5lbs
Trail rations (20 days worth) - 10gp; 20lbs
Belt pouch - 1gp; ½ lb
Tent – 10gp; 20 lbs
Flint and steel – 1gp 
Traveler’s outfit (Free)

Light warhorse, saddle, saddlebags, bit and bridle – 166gp

Money: 177gp, 5sp
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Anuine, albino rat familiar:*  Tiny magical beast; HD 1d8: hp 13; Init +2; Spd 15 ft., climb 15 ft., swim 15 ft.; AC 17 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 15; Base Atk +4; Grp -8; Atk: bite +6 melee (1d3-4); full Atk bite +6 melee (1d3-4); Space/Reach 2 ½ ft./0 ft.; SQ low-light vision, darkvision and magical darkness 30 ft., scent, alertness, improved evasion, empathic link, share invocations, deliver touch invocations, speak with master; AL NG; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +6; Str 2, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 2.

_Skills and Feats:_  Balance +10, Bluff +7, Climb +12, Concentration +5, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +1 [additional +2 synergy to remain in character], Hide +14, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (arcana) +1, Knowledge (religion) +7, Knowledge (the planes) +7, Listen +1, Move Silently +10, Spellcraft +0, Spot +1, Swim +10, Use Magic Device +5; Weapon Finesse.

*Background* - I belong to the Ghaash'kala, and I owe them my life.  I was raised by them since I was five years of age.  I love our sar'malaan Gan'dal Homm, and I respect our kizshmit Svash Ramaal.  I learned all they had to teach me when my mother brought me out of the Demon Wastes, and I know all I know of honor by the hands of the Jaasakah tribe.

Yet each breath I draw now spits upon all they stand for.  I dishonor them each day I live.  Even so, I feel I must, and yet I curse my own weakness that led me to choose life over honorable death at the hands of my tribe.  I was only thirteen when I began to show the signs of sakah; those touched by the rakshasa rajahs.  My mother was fair, my dead father similar, so she said.  I bore hair of fire-red, an unnatural shade the color of dancing flames that never graced a human head before.  Powers began to flow through me, giving me power at my very fingertips.  Dark arrows of light, shadowed essence that gave me a silver tongue, fell magic that let me see in the deepest darkness...

This was not the power of dragon magic, or magic wrought through words or runes, nor was it the clean power of Kalok Shash, the cleansing flame.  Gan'dal Homm told me my power rose from the rakshasas themselves, and that I had been chosen to be their agent of darkness.  I cried when my fate was foretold.  My mother did not live out the night after the news.  I spent the night huddled in a pit, bound hand and foot, awaiting the dawn for the death it would bring me.  But something with me rebelled.  A white-furred rat came and gnawed through my bonds, urging me in my mind to flee my tribe before my blood was spilled.  Crying, I took my new companion with me and fled into the night, my own dark powers protecting me.  

My own cowardice has protected me from death at the hands of my adopted family.  And their own teachings have led me to protect the lives of many more.  Somehow I am determined to honor them as well as I can.  I may be a pawn of the rakshasas, but I will do nothing but good with my powers, no matter what comes.

When I left the Demon Wastes, I ran straight into the Last War.  But luck, or Kalok Shash's favor, was still with me, and I found myself in the holy land of Thrane.  Here Kalok Shash's other face, the Silver Flame, illuminated me within.  Though I was stranger than snake feet to them, the Silver Flame could find no evil in my heart, and no harm in my thoughts.  With great reluctance, I was sent to prove myself against the undead hoards of Karrnath.

Here was a place where my dark powers could be put to good use.  While they destroyed, they also cleansed, and I felt as if I were doing real good for the first time in my life.  Many years I battled against Karrnath for Thrane, and even those who cared not for me in the beginning began to offer me bits of kindness.  I gathered scars of the mind and of the skin, and yet I could not stop in the face of such overwhelming force... or my own determination to prove my own worth.

The Treaty of Thronehold was hard on many warriors, for how could they rest when the armies that had committed such atrocities still ran at large?  Yet the destruction of fair Cyre, and the creation of the Mournland, was enough to cool the bloodlust of even the heartiest.  I have drifted as I may in these last two years, seeking employment with others of Thrane to clear pockets of rogue undead and foul demon-spawn.  Yet now with no greater cause before me, I wonder and fear if the rajahs might try to reclaim their pawn...

*Primary Role/Distinguishing Abilities* - Party face and blaster.  I intend to take Beguiling Influence and Eldritch Spear, as well as Devil's Sight and Darkness, eventually.  He would also take Obtain Familiar as a feat, and Touch of Deception (PGtE pg. 35) to represent his tainted heritage.  I would have him be human, but obviously a little bit not human as well.  

*Quirks* - I see Maraat as having a silver tongue that he is not always entirely comfortable with.  He was raised to consider the powers that he developed to be demon-touched abominations.  While he knows he can help change people's attitudes for the better, he tends to agonize over the ethics of them.  He was also raised a barbarian, then spent the next several years in a military theocracy.  He doesn't do "frivolous" entertainment, and has several odd customs he goes through daily in an attempt to "purify" himself.


[sblock=Advancement]*Maraat
Male Human Warlock 5/Enlightened Spirit 1*
_Medium Humanoid_
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Region:* Demon Wastes
*Deity:*  Kalok Shash (Silver Flame)
*Height:* 5' 4''
*Weight:* 156lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Red
*Age:* 25

*Str:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Int:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Cha:* 18 (+4) [8 points, +1 level, +2 cloak]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  Extra feat at 1st level, extra 4 skill points at 1st level, 1 additional skill point at each subsequent level.  _Eldritch blast_ 4d6, least invocations, _detect magic_ at will, DR 1/cold iron, deceive item.  Aura of Courage (immune to fear, allies within 10ft gains +4 moral bonus on saving throws against fear), Aura of Menace (hostile creatures with 5 ft. take –2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours or until it hits you), Spirit Blast (extra 3 points of damage to undead and can affect incorporeal creatures normally), spirit armor +1 (+1 sacred bonus to AC).  Proficient with light armor and simple weapons (but not shields).

*Hit Dice:* 7d6+7
*HP:* 34
*AC:* 18 (+5 armor, +2 Dex, +1 sacred)
*ACP:* -1
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +5 [+1 base, +1 Con, +1 vest, +2 rat familiar]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, +2 Dex, +1 vest]
Will +8 [+7 base, +1 Wis, +1 vest]

*BAB:* +4
*Melee Atk:* +6 (1d8+2/20/x2/B, _+1 heavy mace_)  
*Ranged Atk:* +6 (3d6/x2/60 ft. or 250 ft./_eldritch blast_)

*Skills:*
Bluff +17 [5 ranks, +4 Cha, +2 Persuasive, +6 Beguiling Influence]
Concentration +6 [5 ranks, +1 Con]
Diplomacy +12 [0 ranks, +4 Cha, +2 synergy, +6 Beguiling Influence]
Disguise +11 [5 ranks, +4 Cha, +2 from disguise kit, additional +2 synergy to remain in character]
Intimidate +19 [5 ranks, +4 Cha, +2 synergy, +2 Persuasive, +6 Beguiling Influence]
Knowledge (arcana) +4 [2 ranks, +2 Int] _(+1 rank at level 7)_
Knowledge (religion) +10 [8 ranks, +2 Int] _(+1 rank at level 7)_
Knowledge (the planes) +10 [8 ranks, +2 Int]
Listen +1 [0 ranks, +1 Wis]
Spellcraft +3 [1 rank, +2 Int]
Spot +1 [0 ranks, +1 Wis]
Use Magic Device +14  [10 ranks, +4 Cha] _(+2 ranks at level 7)_

*Feats:*
Touch of Deception (human bonus 1st level) [PGtE, pg. 35]
Persuasive (1st level) 
Obtain Familiar (3rd level) [ComArc, pg. 81]
Extra Invocation (6th level) [ComArc pg. 79]

*Languages:*  Common, Draconic, Abyssal

*Invocations Known* 
Save DC +3
_Least_ – Devil’s Sight, Beguiling Influence, Eldritch Spear, Hideous Blow

*Equipment*
Death-eater, _+1 death ward [ComArc] chain shirt_ – 4,250gp.  This elegant breastplate is worked with subtle images of flames consuming ghostly forms. 30lbs
_+1 heavy mace_ – 2,312gp  8lbs
_Cloak of Charisma +2_ – 4,000gp
_Vest of resistance_ – 1,000gp
6 5 potions of _cure light wounds_ – 300gp
2 MW daggers – 604gp 2lbs
Backpack  - 2gp 2lbs
Silver holy symbol (Silver Flame) – 25gp 1lb
Courtier’s outfit and jewelry – 80gp 6lbs
Disguise kit – 50gp 8lbs
Bedroll - 5sp 5lbs
Waterskin - 1gp 4lbs
50 ft. silk rope - 10gp 5lbs
Trail rations (20 days worth) - 10gp 20lbs
Belt pouch - 1gp ½ lb
Tent – 10gp 20 lbs
Flint and steel – 1gp 
Traveler’s outfit (Free)

Light warhorse, saddle, saddlebags, bit and bridle – 166gp


*Money*
177.5gp[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Jarrith Bronns*
Male Human Rogue 3 / Cleric 2 / Shadowbane Stalker 2
LG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init:* +3 (+5); *Senses:* Listen +4 Spot +4
*Languages:* Common, Draconic
*AP:* 8
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC: *18 (20), touch: 13 (15), flat-footed: 15; +5 armor, +3 Dex (+5 Cat’s Grace)
*HP:* 31 (7 HD)
*Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +6 (+8) *Will:* +7
*Speed:* 30 ft.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Base Attack Bonus:* +4 *Grapple:* +6
*Attack Options:* Sneak Attack +2d6
*Special Actions:* Turn Undead 5/day

*Melee:* +1 silver rapier +8 (1d6+2 / 18-20)
*Full:* +1 silver rapier +6 / +1 silver rapier +6 (1d6+2/1d6+2 / 18-20)

*Melee Grace:* +1 silver rapier +10 (1d6+2 / 18-20)
*Full Grace:* +1 silver rapier +8 / +1 silver rapier +8 (1d6+2/1d6+2 / 18-20)

*Ranged:* shortbow +7 (1d6/x3)
*Ranged Grace:* shortbow +9 (1d6/x3)

*Melee Spell:* melee touch attack +7
*Ranged Spell:* ranged touch attack +7
*Ranged Spell Grace:* ranged touch attack +9

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* Caster Level 4th
0th - Save DC 12 / 1st - Save DC 13 / 2nd - Save DC 14


0th—_Guidance_
0th—_Guidance_
0th—_Purify Food And Drink_
0th—_Read Magic_
0th—_Resistance_

1st—_Divine Favor_
1st—_Divine Favor_
1st—_Grave Strike_
1st—_Grave Strike_
1st—_Sanctuary_D

2nd—_Deific Vengeance_
2nd—_Deific Vengeance_
2nd—_Lesser Restoration_
2nd—_Aid_D
D: Domain spell. Domains: Good, Protection
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 17 (21), Con 10, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 14
*Feats: * Weapon Finesse, Two-Weapon Fighting, Oversized Two-Weapon Fighting, Sacred Vengeance
*Skills:* Balance +5 (+7), Concentration +11, Diplomacy +6, Disable Device +7 (+9), Gather Info +11, Hide +13 (+15), Jump +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +13 (+15), Open Locks +7 (+9), Search +2, Sense Motive +11, Sleight of Hand +5 (+7), Spot +4, Tumble +11 (+13) 


```
[b]Equipment:                       Cost  Weight[/b]
Backpack                          2gp    2lb
Bedroll                           1sp    5lb
Belt Pouches (2)                  2gp    1lb
Caltrops                          1gp    2lb
Case, Map/Scroll                  1gp    1lb
Grappling Hook                    1gp    4lb
Holy Symbol (Silver)             25gp    1lb
Holy Water (4)                  100gp    0lb
Identification Papers             2gp    0lb
Platinum Ring ([I]Shield Other[/I])     50gp    0lb
Rations (6 days)                  3gp    6lb
Rope, Silk 50’                   10gp    5lb
Sunrods (5)                      10gp    1lb
Tanglefoot Bag                   50gp    4lb
Tent                             10gp   20lb
Thieves’ Tools (MW)             100gp    2lb
Tindertwigs (10)                 10gp    0lb
Waterskin                         1gp    4lb
Whetstone                         1sp    1lb

Rapier (Silver +1)             2410gp    2lb
Rapier (Silver +1)             2410gp    2lb
Shortbow                         30gp    2lb
Arrows (40)                       2gp    6lb
Chain Shirt (Mithril +1)       2250gp   13lb

Wand of [I][URL=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/catsGrace.htm]Cat’s Grace[/URL][/I] [44]       4500gp   
Wand of [I][URL=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/shieldOfFaith.htm]Shield Of Faith[/URL][/I] [48]    750gp
Wand of [I][URL=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/cureLightWounds.htm]CLW[/URL][/I] (1st) [50]          750gp
Potion of [I]CLW[/I]
Danovich's Journal

[B]Money:[/B]  19gp 8sp
```
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rogue Abilities:*
*Sneak Attack:* +2d6 damage when opponents lose their Dex bonus or are flanked.
*Trapfinding:* May use Search skill to find magical traps.
*Evasion:* On a successful save that normally deals half-damage, character takes no damage.

*Cleric Abilities:*
*Spontaneous Healing:* Can spontaneously lose any spell for a Cure spell of the same level or lower.
*Protection Domain Power:* Gives a +2 Resistance bonus to an individual's next saving throw.

*Shadowbane Stalker Abilities:*
*Detect Evil:* May use _Detect Evil_ at will as per the spell.
*Sacred Stealth +4:* May lose a prepared divine spell to gain a +4 Sacred bonus to Hide and Move Silently checks. (2 + spell level lost minutes in duration)
*Discover Subterfuge +2:* Gains a +2 Competence bonus on Search and Sense Motive checks. 

*Lightbringer Abilities:*
*Turn Undead:* May use one Turn Undead attempt to deal 2d6 damage to all undead within 30'. (Standard Action / Will save for Half / Save DC 14)
*True Daylight:* May use one Turn Undead attempt to power up a special casting of the _Daylight_ spell. Spell acts like true daylight for affecting vampires and other light-sensitive creatures. (Standard Action / 1d4 round duration / 10' radius)
*Penetrating Strike:* When flanking a creature normally immune to Sneak Attack, may still inflict +1d6 Sneak Attack damage.

*Feats:*
*Oversized Weapon Fighting:* May treat a One-Handed Weapon in off-hand as a Light Weapon for penalties.
*Sacred Vengeance:* May use one Turn Undead attempt to add +2d6 damage to all successful melee attacks against undead until the end of the current round. (Free Action, CW pg 108)

*Spells:*
_*Grave Strike:*_ Gain Sneak Attack bonus damage vs all undead targets for one round. (Swift Action to cast / 1 round duration, CAd pg 150)
_*Deific Vengeance:*_ Spell does 4d6 damage against one undead target, 2d6 damage vs other targets. (Standard Action to cast / Will save for Half, CDiv pg 161)

[sblock=Advancement: ]
	
	



```
Str 14 (6pts) Dex 16 (10pts) Con 10 (2pts)
Int 10 (2pts) Wis 14  (6pts) Cha 14 (6pts)
Stat Increase: +1 Dex 
HP: 6+4+4+4+4+4+5=31
SP: 67 (Rog36/Clr3/Rog9/Clr3/Rog9/SbS7/SbS7)

                  Rog  Clr  Rog  Clr  Rog  SbS  SbS  Mod  Misc
Balance                                               3     2 (syn)
Concentration           3         3              5
Diplomacy          2                                  2     2 (syn)
Disable Device     2                                  3     2 (tools)
Gather Info        4         2         2    1         2
Hide               4         2         2    1    1    3
Jump                                                  2     2 (syn)
Listen             2                                  2
Move Silently      4         2         2    1    1    3
Open Lock          2                                  3     2 (tools)
Search             4         1         1    1               2 (class)
Sense Motive       4         1         1    1         2     2 (class)
Sleight of Hand    2                                  3
Spot               2                                  2
Tumble             4         1         1    2         3

TOTAL             36    3    9    3    9    7    7

Feats: W.Finesse (Gen1), TWF (Hum1), 
Oversized TWF (Gen3), Sacred Vengeance (Gen6)
```
[/sblock]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Background:* Jarrith Bronns was taught vehemently since birth what the Church of the Silver Flame was good for and why it was needed, because both of his parents learned first-hand of the evil in the world. Martin and Milla Bronns were both victims of the scourge of the dopplegangers, as the village they grew up in within Aundair became infested with the fiends, and both sets of their parents were replaced by doppleganger duplicates. It was only through the grace of the Flame itself that templars finally arrived to eradicate the evil from within the village, and Martin and Milla (both sixteen at the time) clung to each other in their grief. This eventually led to love... both for each other, and for the precepts of what the Church of the Silver Flame taught. They moved to Thrane and became staunch proponents of the teachings... raising their young son Jarrith within the faith.

However, they perhaps taught him a little TOO well, since he grew up more unbending than many others around him. He was an intense, stringent, exceedingly fervent young man, whose entire life became nothing but service to the Flame. The goodness within him was obvious... and his desires to destroy all evil in the world was plain... but it seemed that he was not above fighting fire with fire so-to-speak, especially when he took his vows as a templar. His will to serve Church, parents, and Khorvaire was absolute, but it made for a not-quite-so pure young man. And it was this man that was found by the Order of Illumination-- a wing of the Church a bit more orthodox than many others. They were always looking for young men and women who would fight evil regardless of the cost. If they had to damn themselves in order to save the rest of the flock, then so be it. And when inducted, Jarrith fit into their ranks like a hand in a glove. 

Bronns has now spent the last seven years fighting the evil of the world by walking along it's fine edge.  A master of stealth and agility, he is always called upon to infiltrate places where evil has gotten hold, and open it up for others of the faith to make their way in. He dances lithely on the edge, knowing full-well that one false step and his plunges irrevocably into the darkness. Upon his indoctrination into the Order, the Flame elders paired him with another initiate named Sir Khensu Feral, a shifter of great strength.  At first Jarrith was annoyed with the notion that someone was being sent to "watch his back", but over time he has come to love Sir Khensu like the brother he never had. They both have the utmost respect for each other and their devotion to the Flame, and while Sir Khensu helps Jarrith stay within the light, Jarrith helps Sir Khensu keep his feral nature in check.  The two have become inseperable, and you'll more often than not find them both flanking some creature of evil, all in the name of the Keeper Of The Flame.  Jarrith would gladly give his life to protect Sir Khensu, and this is why they both wear a slim platinum band on the ring finger of their right hand.  When Jarrith knows Sir Khensu is going into a situation where death is a real possibility, he will gladly cast a _Shield Other_ spell upon him in order to take on some of the pain his brother will endure.

In addition to his devotion to his Lumin Brother, Jarrith has met and worked with a number of other people.  Probably most often he has fought next to Marot The Deadly... a human touched by the demons below the earth.  Jarrith actually appreciates and accepts Marot probably more than other devout members of the Church Of The Silver Flame do, because the constant battle Marot fights to stay out of the darkness each day is something that Jarrith knows well.  The difference between the two of them of course is that Jarrith is just fighting a moral battle, whereas Marot has to fight against his very nature (something that Jarrith also experiences with Sir Khensu all the time).  Although Marot is not a member of the Order Of Illumination directly (because it is a religious order within the Church you have to join), Jarrith treats the Flame-worshipping Marot as much like a Lumin Brother as anyone.  He sees the three of them as an unstoppable force in the pursuit of lightness... Jarrith's stealth, Sir Khensu's strength, and Marot's eldritch might combine together to form a living weapon of the Silver Flame.

The other members of the group as not as well known, nor as well accepted as Sir Khensu and Marot.  Jarrith certainly appreciates the pain that the two noblepeople Janis ir'Sandal and Daellin ir'Ayellan went through when their homeland of Cyre was destroyed.  The fact that this woman and man of noble birth are now fighting the good fight rather than bemoan the loss, says a lot about their character.  Jarrith finds Daellin to be a strong ally because of both their desires to eradicate the evil that is the undead, however Jarrith does often silently question the elf's motives, since he had heard that back in the elven homeland the undead are worshipped as deific figures just like the Voice Of The Flame is worshipped.  And that is an anathema to him.  As far as the wizard Janis ir'Sandal is concerned, she seems to be a woman of some ability, however she does not appear to have much strength... neither of muscle, nor of will, nor of character.  Jarrith thinks that her skills and arcane power are impressive, but he does wonder if she will always have his back.  Her desires seem to always be of a selfish nature, and her attitudes to the plight of others seem to take a backseat to her own personal plight.  It makes him question whether she can truly be useful in helping him weed out the evil of the world.

Finally, there is the woman Selase Kolandra.  She is... uncomfortable to him.  She is a priestess of the Blood of Vol.  A necromancer.  A woman who controls the undead rather than eradicates them.  Jarrith has always tried to look beyond the trappings of her faith and look at the woman underneath... because he finds a good, honest, and caring woman who uses her time on Khorvaire to bring about change and protect the people of the world.  However, her devotion to the Divinity Within leads to many conflicts between them, both personally and spiritually.

*Primary Role:* Infiltration and observation, with a secondary role of back-up divine caster.

*Quirks and Distinguishing Abilities:* Master of stealth, which is only enhanced by his abilities as a member of the Order Of Illumination. He's also very good at information gathering and character detection. He's very much a "attack first - ask questions later" kind of person, which can lead to some difficulties when dealing with polite society. Also his fervor in defending the principles of the Church can become rather tiring when he's around the non-believers. He's not the sort of guy you want to get stuck sitting next to at a dinner party... but when you are on a job you have no worries about whether he will do what is needed or asked of him. Just try not to get him to use all his divine power purely for healing... because as far as he's concerned, you can hire a Jorasco house member for that kind of crap. The Flame grants him his abilities to root out evil... not to play nursemaid to a bunch of weaklings who have stubbed their toes.

*Tactics:*  Will start by casting Cat's Grace on himself with his wand if he has the time to do so (always before a combat that they are the engagers of).  If he suspects that this will be a very difficult fight, he will also cast Aid upon himself as well.  He will then attempt to Hide if possible and work his way around to the back of combat in order to Sneak Attack from the shadows.  Preferably he then engages into melee combat in as close to a flanking position as possible (usually with Sir Khensu, but with anyone else if Sir Khensu is not available).  If not flanking, he will 5' step around to eventually get into flanking position.  If at any point he gets injured down to 7 hit points or less, he will 5' step out of combat and exchange one of his spells for a Cure spell and cast it on himself.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 14, 2006)

*Daellin ir'Ayellan, NG Elf Male Ranger 6/Cyran Avenger 1*

*Daellin ir'Ayellan*
Elf Male Ranger 6/Cyran Avenger 1
AL NG Size M type Humanoid(elf)
*Init* +5; *Senses* Low-light vision; Listen +12 Spot +13
*Languages* Common, Elven, Draconic
*AP* 11
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 19, touch 15, flat-footed 14;
          +4 armor, +5 Dex
*hp* 31 (6 HD)
*Immune* sleep
*Resist* resistances
*Fort* +9 (+5 rgr + 2 Cyran Avenger +1 con +1 cloak), *Ref* +11 (+5 rgr +5 dex +1 cloak), *Will* +5 (+2 rgr +2 wis +1 cloak); 
+2 racial vs. enchantment spells/effects
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* 
  MW quarterstaff +9/+3 (1d6+1/20x2) or
  MW dagger +9/+3 (1d4+1/19-20x2 )
*Ranged* 
  +1, +1 str composite longbow +13/+8 (1d8+2/20x3)
  (300 arrows; 40 in quivers; 100 in haversack; rest in saddlebags)
  dagger +12/+7 (1d4+1/19-20x2 )
*Atk Options*
  improved rapid shot (longbow) +12/+12/+7
  manyshot +8; 2d8+2
  favored enemy (undead) +4 dmg to undead
  favored enemy (humanoid [human]) +2 dmag to humans
  distracting attack (PHB II) - when Daellin hits an enemy with a weapon attack, it is considered flanked for the purposes of allies' attacks; lasts until the enemy is attacked by someone else or Daellin's next turn.
*Special Actions*
     1/day or 1 AP - avenging strike (melee) +1 to hit/+1d6 dmg (attack someone that has damaged a Cyran native or an ally in the last hour)
*Base Atk* +7; *Grp* +8
*Combat Gear* gear usable in combat (potions, etc.)
wand of _cure light wounds_ (45 charges)
holy water (4 vials)
tanglefoot bags (2)
caltrops (5 bags)

*Ranger Spells Prepared* (CL 3rd, +12 ranged touch, +8 melee touch):

1st—_Hawkeye_D (Will DC 13 - harmless) +50% to range increments, +5 to spot for 10 min/level (30 min) -- Spell Compendium p.110
1st—_Entangle_D (Ref DC 13 - partial)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 20, Con 10, Int 12 Wis 14, Cha 12
*SQ* special qualities (not usable in combat)
*Feats *

[Cyran avenger]
Heroic Spirit (level 1)

[Ranger]
Martial weapon proficiency [all] (level 1)
Simple weapon proficiency (level 1)
Light armor proficiency (level 1)
Shield proficiency (level 1)
Track (level 1)
Rapid Shot (level 2, Combat Style)
Endurance (level 3)
Manyshot (level 6)

[General]
Point-Blank Shot (level 1)
Precise Shot (level 3)
Improved Rapid Shot (level 6) (CWar, ignore -2 penalty to hit with Rapid Shot)

*Skills* Skill +n

gather information + 5 (4 ranks, +1 cha)
sense motive +6 (4 ranks, +2 wis)
survival +12 (10 ranks, +2 wis)
knowledge (religion) +4 (3 ranks, +1 int)
hide +13 (7 ranks, +5 dex, +1 equipment)
listen +12 (8 ranks, +2 elf, +2 wis)
move silently +12 (7 ranks, +5 dex)
search +10 (7 ranks, +2 elf, +1 int)
spot +13 (9 ranks, +2 elf, +2 wis)
ride +5 (0 ranks, +5 dex); +7 to avoid falling out of saddle (+2 military saddle)

*Possessions*

```
2500gp	3 lbs	+1, +1 str composite longbow
4000gp  - lbs   Gloves of Dexterity +2
2000gp 5 lbs	Heward's Handy Haversack
1100gp 10 lbs	Mithral Shirt
1100gp  1 lb	darkweave Cloak of Resistance
 750gp  1 lb	wand of cure light wounds, 50 charges
 300gp  4 lbs	Masterwork quarterstaff
 302gp	1 lb	Masterwork dagger
 100gp	4x1 lb	4 vials Holy Water

	cost	weight
magebread riding horse	150	
(swift breed, +4 Con)
bit & bridle	2	1
feed (10 days)	0.5	100
saddle, military	20	30
saddlebags	4	8
		
bedroll	0.1	3
caltrops (5 bags)	5	10
case, map	1	0.5
chalk, 10 pieces	0.1	
flint & steel	1	
ink	8	
inkpen	0.1	
manacles, masterwork	50	2
parchment (5 sheets)	1	
ram, portable	10	20
rations, trail, 10 days	5	10
rope, hempen, 50'	1	10
signet ring	5	
tent	10	20
waterskin	1	4
tanglefoot bags (3)	150	12
everburning torch	110	1
spell component pouch	5	2
cold weather outfit	8	7
noble's outfit	75	6
jewelry	100	
explorer's outfit	0	4
id papers w/ portrait	5
traveling papers	2
		
		
		250.5 lbs (almost all in saddlebags or in haversack)
```
 
200gp in coin
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Detect secret doors (Ex):* An elf that passes within 5' of a secret door automatically makes a search check as if he were actively looking.

*Appearance*
Of average height and weight for an elf (5'0", 110 lbs), only the determined look usually on Daellin's face gives any clue that he is anything but a typical Khorvaire elf. Middle age is creeping on Daellin (he's 168 years old), and he's spent most of those years in Cyre's service.

*Background*
The war was over, and Cyre was gone. Daellin had been a child when it had started, son of an important family in Metrol. Had taken service with King Connos as a young elf, learning the bow in an elite archer company. Had served with honor under Connos, and later Queen Dannel. Had commanded the same company he'd joined as boy as middle age creeped upon him, and taken the field against the Karrns when it happened.

And he was sure that somehow, they had been responsible. Oh, some blamed the Thranes and their religious fanatics. Some blamed arcane tricks of the Aundairans. Some said House Cannith had been tinkering with things no mortal was meant to know. But black necromancy had created those things he had been battling for decades. And he knew it could do much worse.

The Day of Mourning had taken his family; parents, siblings, even his wife. He'd thought, with the round of offensives that had been underway on that day, Cyre might be able to carve out a situation where they could sue for peace. And where Daelinn could go home and start a family. It was not to be.

He had sought out the Prince, and delivered his company intact. Had led an expedition into the Mournland itself to confirm the fates of his family. And then he put himself at Orgarev's service, trying to punish the guilty.

*Primary Role/Distinguishing Abilities*
Ranged combatant, scout, and tracker.

*Combat/Tactics*
Daellin will engage undead over other enemies unless it is obviously foolhardy to do so. He never closes to melee range if he can avoid it, but tries to close within range to use point-blank shot if he can do so with a move action at the start of combat (though he will try to use spot/listen and the _hawkeye_ spell to begin combat encounters at very long range, if possible). He always uses improved rapid shot with his bow rather than a standard full attack.

*Quirks*

[sblock=Advancement]
special -- K(religion) is a class skill, rather than K(nature)

*L1->Ranger 1* HP: 8 (1d8) SP: 28 (6x4+1x4)
gather information +2cc, sense motive +2cc, survival +4, knowledge (religion)
 +0, hide +3, listen +2, move silently +4, search +4, spot +3
Abilities: Str 12 (4pts), Dex 17 (8 pts, +2 elf), Con 12 (6pts, -2 elf), Int 12 (4pts), Wis 14 (6pts), Cha 12 (4pts)
Feats: Point-Blank shot, Ranger bonus feats
Other: favored enemy +2 (undead), wild empathy

*L2->Ranger 2* HP: 12 (2d8) SP: +7 (6+1)
gather information +.5cc, sense motive +.5cc, survival +1, knowledge (religion)
 +1, hide +1, listen +1, move silently +0, search +0, spot +1
Abilities: no change
Feats: Rapid Shot (Ranger combat style)

*L3->Ranger 3* HP: 17 (3d8) SP: +7 (6+1)
gather information +.5cc, sense motive +.5cc, survival +1, knowledge (religion)
 +0, hide +0, listen +1, move silently +1, search +1, spot +1
Abilities: no change
Feats: Endurance (Ranger bonus), Precise Shot

*L4->Ranger 4* HP: 21 (4d8) SP: +7 (6+1)
gather information +.5cc, sense motive +.5cc, survival +1, knowledge (religion)
 +1, hide +1, listen +0, move silently +0, search +1, spot +1
Abilities: Dex 18 (+1 @ L4)
Feats: Distracting attack (PHBII, replaces animal companion)

*L5->Ranger 5* HP: 26 (5d8) SP: +7 (6+1)
gather information +.5cc, sense motive +.5cc, survival +1, knowledge (religion)
 +1, hide +1, listen +1, move silently +1, search +0, spot +0
Abilities: Dex 18 (+1 @ L4)
Other: favored enemy (undead) +4, favored enemy (humaniod [human]) +2

*L6->Ranger 6* HP: 30 (6d8) SP: +7 (6+1)
gather information +0cc, sense motive +0cc, survival +1, knowledge (religion)
 +1, hide +1, listen +1, move silently +1, search +1, spot +1
Abilities: Dex 18 (+1 @ L4)
Feats: Manyshot (ranger bonus), Improved Rapid Shot

*L7->Cyran Avenger 1* HP: 35 (d8) SP: +5 (4+1)
gather information +0cc, sense motive +0cc, survival +1, knowledge (religion)
 +0, hide +0, listen +2, move silently +0, search +0, spot +2
Feats: Heroic Spirit (Cyran Avenger bonus)

[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sir Khensu Feral (22,500 XP) (55/55 HP, 1 shift, 2 smites, 4 turns, lay/hands 5)*

*Sir Khensu Feral*
Male shifter Paladin 5/Rogue 1/Shadowbane Inquisitor 1
LG Medium humanoid (shapechanger)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Low-light vision; Listen +1 Spot +1
*Aura* courage, good
*Languages* Common
*AP* 8
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC *19, touch 12, flat-footed 17; +7 armor, +2 Dex
*hp* 55 (7 HD)
*Immunities* fear, disease 
*Fort* +9, *Ref* +6, *Will* +3; divine grace, +1 resistance bonus vs spells, spell-like ability and supernatural effects of evil outsiders.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (20 in breastplate)
*Melee* _+1 greataxe_ +10 (1d12+5/x3) or
*Melee* dagger +9 (1d4+3/19-20) or
*Ranged* composite (+3) long bow +8 (1d8+3/x3)
*Atk Options* Cleave, Power Attack, smite evil 2/day (+1 to hit, +1d6 sacred dmg +4 dmg), sneak attack +1d6
*Special Actions* Turn undead 4/day (effective level 3, turn +3, +4 dmg)
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +8
*Combat Gear* _wand of cure light wounds_
*Cleric Spells Prepared* (CL 2nd, +8 ranged touch, +9 melee touch):

1st—_bless weapon_
*Spell-like Abilities*:

at will—_detect evil_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10 Wis 12, Cha 12
*SQ* Absolute conviction, aura of good, aura of courage, _detect evil_, divine health, lay on hands (5 hp), pierce shadows, shifting 1/day (6 rnds), trapfinding.
*Feats * Cleave, Power Attack, Silver Smite.
*Skills* Balance +1, Climb +2, Concentration +6, Gather Information +5, Heal +2, Hide +2, Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +2, Knowledge (religion) +3, Move Silently +2, Sense Motive +9, Survival +3.
*Possessions* _+2 flametouched iron breastplate_, _+1 greataxe_, composite (+3) longbow, quiver of 20 arrows, dagger, flametouched iron holy symbol, platinum ring worth 50 gp (focus for _shield other_), _handy haversack_ (contains _wand of cure light wounds_ (36 charges), _torch of continual flame_, identification papers w/portrait, travelling papers, bedroll, flint & steel, masterwork manacles, waterskin, cleric's vestments; 14 gp, 7 sp; 53 lbs (additional 17 lbs in _haversack_)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Statistics while shifted:*
*hp* 69 (6 HD)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 10 Wis 12, Cha 12
*Skills* Concentration +7, Survival +4.
*Special Qualities:* Scent.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[sblock=Special Qualities]*Absolute Conviction (Ex):* Should a shadowbane inquisitor's alignment ever change from lawful good for any reason, he may not take additional levels in this prestige class, but he does not lose any class abilities from levels already attained.
*Aura of Courage (Su):* Beginning at 3rd level, a paladin is immune to fear (magical or otherwise). Each ally within 10 feet of him gains a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against fear effects. This ability functions while the paladin is conscious, but not if he is unconscious or dead.
*Aura of Good (Ex):* A paladin has a particularly powerful aura of the Lawful Good alignment (see the _detect evil_ spell for details).
*Divine Grace (Su):* At 2nd level, a paladin gains a bonus equal to his Charisma bonus on all saves.
*Divine Health (Ex):* At 3rd level, a paladin gains immunity to all diseases, including supernatural and magical diseases.
*Lay on Hands (Su):* Beginning at 2nd level, a paladin with a Charisma score of 12 or higher can heal wounds (his own or those of others) by touch. Each day he can heal a total number of hit points of damage equal to his paladin level x his Charisma bonus. A paladin may choose to divide his healing among multiple recipients,and he does not have to use it all at once. Using lay on hands is a standard action.
Alternatively, a paladin can use any or all of this healing power to deal damage to undead creatures. Using lay on hands in this way requires a successful melee touch attack and doesn't provoke an attack of opportunity. The paladin decides how many of his daily allotment of points to use as damage after successfully touching an undead creature.
*Pierce Shadows (Su):* A shadowbane inquisitor can spend one of his daily uses of his turn undead ability to shed a holy radiance. This light brightly illuminates an area in a radius of 20 feet plus 5 per class level of the inquisitor. The light is centered on the inquisitor and sheds no shadowy illumination beyond its border. This radiance lasts for 10 minutes per inquisitor class level.
*Smite Evil (Su):* A paladin may attempt to smite evil with one normal melee attack. He adds his Charisma bonus to his attack roll and deals 1 extra point of damage per paladin level. If the paladin accidentally smites a creature that is not evil, the smite has no effect, but the ability is still used up for the day.
*Turn Undead (Su):* When a paladin reaches 4th level, he gains the supernatural ability to turn undead. He may use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + his Charisma modifier. He turns undead as a cleric of three levels lower would.
*Special Mount (Su):* Upon reaching 5th level, a paladin gains the service of an unusually intelligent, strong, and loyal steed to serve him in his crusade against evil. This mount is usually a heavy warhorse.
Once per day, as a full-round action, a paladin may magically call his mount from the celestial realms in which it resides. The mount immediately appears adjacent to the paladin and remains for 2 hours per paladin level; it may be dismissed at any time as a free action. The mount is the same creature each time it is summoned, though the paladin may release a particular mount from service. Each time the mount is called, it appears in full health, regardless of any damage it may have taken previously. The mount also appears wearing or carrying any gear it had when it was last dismissed. Calling a mount is a conjuration (calling) effect.
Should the paladin's mount die, it immediately disappears, leaving behind any equipment it was carrying. The paladin may not summon another mount for thirty days or until she gains a paladin level, whichever comes first, even if the mount is somehow returned from the dead. During this thirty-day period, the paladin takes a -1 penalty on attack and weapon damage rolls.
*Wildhunt Shifter (Su):* A shifter can tap into his lycanthropic heritage to gain short bursts of physical power. Once per day, a shifter can enter a state that is superficially similar to a barbarian's rage. Shifting is a free action and lasts for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the shifter's Constitution modifier. (If an effect increases the character's Constitution modifier, use the newly improved modifier.) A shifter can take feats to improve this ability.
Every shifter feat a character takes increases the duration of his shifting by 1 round. For every two shifter feats a character takes, the number of times per day he can tap into the ability increases by one.
Shifting, though related to and developed from lycanthropy, is neither an affliction nor a curse. It is not passed on by bite or claw attacks, and a shifter can't be cured - shifting is a natural ability for the race.
While shifting, a wildhunt shifter temporarily gains a +2 bonus to Constitution and the scent ability. This ability allows the shifter to detect approaching creatures, sniff out hidden creatures, and track by sense of smell. A wildhunt shifter can identify familiar odors just as a human does familiar sights.
A wildhunt shifter can detect creatures within 30 feet by sense of smell. If the creature is upwind, the range increases to 60 feet; if downwind, it drops to 15 feet. Strong scents, such as smoke or rotting garbage, can be detected at twice the ranges noted above. Overpowering scents, such as skunk musk or troglodyte stench, can be detected at triple normal range. These stronger scents block other scents, so they can sometimes be used to confuse or hamper this shifter trait.
When a wildhunt shifter detects a scent, the exact location of the source isn't revealed - only its presence somewhere within range. The shifter can take a move action to note the direction of the scent. Whenever the shifter comes within 5 feet of the source, he pinpoints the source's location.
While shifting, a wildhunt shifter who has the Track feat can follow tracks by smell, making Survival checks to find or follow a trail. The typical DC for a fresh trail is 10 (regardless of the surface that holds the scent). This DC increases or decreases depending on how strong the quarry's odor is, the number of creatures producing the odor, and the age of the trail. For each hour that the trail grows cold, the DC increases by 2. This ability otherwise follows the rules for the Track feat. Shifters tracking by scent ignore the effects of surface conditions and poor visibility.
When not shifting, a wildhunt shifter gains a +2 bonus on Survival checks due to the lingering effects of the scent ability.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mount's Statistics]
*Luminous, heavy warhorse:* CR 2; Large magical beast; HD 6d8+18; hp 44; Init +1; Spd 50 ft.; AC 18, touch 10, flat-footed 17; Base Atk +4; Grp +12; Atk +8 (1d6+4, hoof); Full Atk +8/+8 melee (1d6+4, 2 hooves) and +3 melee (1d4+2, bite); Space/Reach 10 ft./5 ft.; SQ empathic link, improved evasion, low-light vision, scent, share saving throws, share spells; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +3; Str 19, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 6, Wis 13, Cha 6.
_Skills and Feats:_ Balance +3, Jump +12, Listen +5, Spot +4; Endurance, Power Attack, Run.
_Carrying Capacity:_ light - 348, medium - 699, heavy - 1,050, drag - 5,250.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Tactics]Khensu will always strive to place himself between the weaker members of the party and danger. He will attempt to position himself to allow for a Cleave. If a target is easily hit (AC 13 or less), Khensu will Power Attack for 3. He generally will only use his smite against the most powerful creature in a combat.[/sblock]
*Appearance* 5'11", 200 lbs. Tall, lean and all corded muscle, Khensu has the broad, flat nose and propensity towards hairiness of all shifters. Unlike others of his race, he keeps himself well-groomed, trimming the hair on his arms and legs to more easily fit into Flamer society. The dark brown hair on his head is braided and tied back into a topknot. The only concession he has to the habits of his race is a tattoo on his right bicep: normally, it appears to an image of a sword bisecting an hourglass, but when Khensu shifts the hourglass expands, forming a silver flame around the blade of the sword.

*Background* A shifter orphan raised in the city of Flamekeep, Khensu has always known that the shifter blood that flows through his veins is a weakness to be overcome. The catechism stories told of the savage lycanthropes and their lesser cousins, the weretouched, and the savagery that these races visited upon the civilized races of Khorvaire; how could an impressionable child take it as anything but a condemnation?

He was watched carefully by the proctors, and the slightest trangression was met with harsh reminders that Khensu would always be a lesser race, tainted by the blood of his ancestors. While others would rebel against such judgement, Khensu found instead meaning. As he grew, Khensu strove to purify the bestial taint within him by devotation to the Silver Flame, praying that the cleansing purity of the Flame would cleanse him as Kloinjer cleansed the demon's fire. It was the proudest moment of his young life when he was accepted as a squire of the templars, and he proved his worth on the training grounds and in battling the dark forces that threatened Thrane.

In time, his unyielding stance towards corruption earned him the attention of the Puritans, a faction of the Silver Flame that believes in literal interpretation of the Voice of the Flame. Khensu became a novitiate of the Order of Illumination, a knightly order of the Puritans that strives to cleanse the world of all evil. The Order of Illumination combined the knowledge of evil with the zeal of good, and Khensu drank in the teachings of the Order with a fervor that could only be explained by the knowledge that he was an incarnation of their teachings; the bestial urges he constantly fought granted him insight itno those he destroyed, but to allow them free reign would doom him in the eyes of the Church.

Upon becoming a novitiate of the Order, Khensu was paired with a fellow Lumin, *Jarrith Bronns*. Jarrith had been brought into the ranks of the Order from the clergy of the Silver Flame, and his studies into the theology of the Church offered insight into different methods of dealing with the evils of the world. Khensu has come to rely on Bronns' differing viewpoints in order to counterbalance the dogma that the shifter forces upon himself to keep himself pure; Khensu also insures that his fellow Lumin does not fall from the path as well. Khensu is currently undergoing the last trails of his novitiate before being granted entry into the ranks of the Inquisitors; once he has joined that august body, he will have realized his life's goal.

Khensu and Jarrith were teamed with *Marot* on their first mission for the Order of Illumination. What should have been a simple scouting expedition turned bloody when the Khyber cultists they were investigating discovered them and attacked _en masse_. The Lumins were reprimanded for not successfully completing their mission, and this failure hammered home to Khensu the value of planning - a skill that does not come naturally to a weretouched.

Khensu has trouble trusting Marot fully; the warlock's eagerness to tap into his heritage makes the paladin uncomfortable. The warlock had a way with those they encountered, though, and an understanding of the enemies that the trio frequently faced. It was the warlock that first made contact with *Selase*, a priestess of Vol who aided the three in escaping Karrlakton when they were trapped there after the Day of Mourning. Khensu could find no evil clinging to her soul, and while her religion is inconceivable to him, he knows that one day she will find the purity of the Flame - whether in life or in death.

It was two years after the Day of Mourning that Khensu discovered the price of notoriety. The Thaliost Station Six was was the papers called them - the three Flamers, Selase, and a pair of Cyran expatriates (*Daelin* and *Janis*) fought off a sabotage attempt by minions of the fabled Lord of Blades. Khensu himself slew the warforged sorcerer that led the attack, and was gifted with a holy symbol forged of flametouched iron - a symbol of devotion among the Church of the Silver Flame.

It was almost a year later when Khensu - Sir Khensu now - as well as Jarrith and Marot were tasked with investigating disturbing rumors of lyncathropy in Lessyk. To Khensu's horror, there _was_ a lyncathropic infestation - an infestation that seemed to center on a shifter village. The actions taken in the village were necessary, but Khensu would from then on find himself ostracized by the weretouched for the necessary cleansing that the Lumins visited upon them. Fate revealed the other three of the Thaliost Station Six were in the area as well; Daelin the elf was hunting ghouls within Lessyk, while Selase was present to find missing pilgrims to whom she had been teaching the tenets of Vol. It was Janis, the wizardess, who tied the disparate threads together and all of the Six realized that the lycanthropes, the undead, and the missing pilgrims were the work of an undead lycanthrope who laired beneath Lessyk. The Six united to defeat the undead menace and then departed seperately as quickly as they had come together.

*Primary Role/Distinguishing Abilities* Khensu's primary role is that of tank. He has access to limited healing, allowing the clerics to focus on the most injured party members. 

*Quirks* Unlike his comrade-in-arms, Khensu is deeply introspective. While he has a judgemental streak a mile long, he watches and judges rather than lashes out with fury. Khensu is aware that appearances are not always what they seem to be, and is quite willing to give opponents the opportunity to purify themselves. If they refuse, or are found wanting, he quickly dispatches them to the Hells Below. Khensu does not like to shift, and only does so when necessary - he does not feel comfortable taking on the aspect of the beast within himself.

[sblock=Advancement]
*L1->Paladin 1* HP: 12 (1d10+2) SP: +8 (2x4+0x4)
BAB +1, Fort +2
Concentration +1, Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +1, Knowledge (religion) +2, Sense Motive +4
Abilities: Str 15 (8 pts), Dex 12 (4 pts), Con 14 (6 pts), Int 12 (4 pts), Wis 12 (4 pts), Cha 14 (6 pts)
Feats: Power Attack
Other: Aura of good, _detect evil_, smite evil 1/day
*L2->Paladin 2* HP: 7 (1d10+2) SP: +2 (2+0)
BAB +1, Fort +1
Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +1, Sense Motive +1
Other: Divine grace, lay on hands
*L3->Paladin 3* HP: 8 (1d10+2) SP: +2 (2+0)
BAB +1, Ref +1, Will +1
Concentration +1, Sense Motive +1
Feats: Silver Smite
Other: Aura of courage, divine health
*L4->Paladin 4* HP: 7 (1d10+2) SP: +2 (2+0)
BAB +1, Fort +1
Concentration +1, Sense Motive +1
Abilities: Str 16 (1 pts)
Other: Turn undead
*L5->Paladin 5* HP: 8 (1d10+2) SP: +2 (2+0)
BAB +1
Concentration +1, Sense Motive +1
Other: Smite evil 2/day, special mount
*L6->Rogue 1* HP: 5 (1d6+2) SP: +8 (8+0)
BAB +0, Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +0
Gather Information +4, Hide +2, Move Silently +2
Feats: Cleave
Other: Sneak attack +1d6, trapfinding
*L7->Shadowbane Inquisitor 1* HP: 8 (1d10+2) SP +4 (4+0)
BAB +1
Heal +1, Hide +1, Knowledge (religion) +1, Move Silently +1
Other: Absolute conviction, pierce shadows
[/sblock]


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 15, 2006)

*Selase Kolandra*
Female Human Cleric 6 (Blood of Vol)
LG Medium Humanoid (human)
*Init* +1; *Senses* normal; Listen +4 Spot +4
*Languages* Common, Dwarven, Halfling
*AP* 11
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 20 (18 without shield), touch 11, flat-footed 19 (17 without shield); +7 armor, +0 natural, +1 Dex, +2 shield
	In chain shirt: AC 17 (15 without shield), touch 11, flat-footed 16 (14 without shield); +4 armor, +1 Dex, +2 shield
*HP* 36 (6d8+6)
Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +9
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 20 ft. (30 ft. without banded mail)
*Melee* MW Heavy Mace +5 (1d8/x2) or +1 Dagger +5 (1d4+1/ 19-20/x2)
*Ranged* +1 Dagger +6 thrown (1d4+1 / 19-20/x2) or MW Light Crossbow +6  (1d8 / 19-20/x2)
*Special Actions*   Rebuke Undead 5/day (6th level, +4/2d6+8)
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +4
*Combat Gear* Wand of Cure Light Wounds, plus a lot of scrolls. See Equipment, below.
*Cleric Spells Prepared* (CL 6th, +5 ranged touch, +4 melee touch) Save DC 14 + spell level.
Domains: Deathbound (SC), Necromancer (ECS). Domain spells are _italicized_.
Necromancy spells cast at +1 caster level.

0th: Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light
1st: _Chill of the Grave_, Command, Obscuring Mist, Remove Fear, Sanctuary
2nd: _Command Undead_, Bull's Strength, Delay Poison, Hold Person, Status
3rd: _Blade of Pain and Fear_, Blindness/Deafness, Dispel Magic, Ring of Blades
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 14
*Feats*	Spontaneous Healer, Scribe Scroll, Heroic Spirit, Divine Spell Power
*Skills* Concentration +8 (7), Heal +15* (9), Knowledge (Religion) +7 (7), Speak Language (2.0)
	*With healer's kit, +13 without.

```
[b]Equipment				Cost	Weight[/b]
+1 banded mail				1400gp	35lb
+1 dagger*				2302gp	1lb
Heward's Handy Haversack*		2000gp	5lb
Hand of the Mage*			900gp	2lb
Elixir of Swimming			250gp
Elixir of Vision			250gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (1st)		750gp
	50 charges
Scroll of Comprehend Languages (1st)	25gp
	  Endure Elements		25gp
Scroll of Lesser Restoration (3rd)	150gp
	  Augury			200gp
	  Gentle Repose			150gp
	  Zone of Truth			150gp
Scroll of Healing Lorecall (3rd)	150gp
	  Divine Insight		150gp
	  Dark Way			150gp
Scroll of Find Traps (6th)		300gp
	  Spiritual Weapon		300gp
	  Water Breathing		450gp
Scroll of Remove Disease (5th) 		375gp
	  Invisibility Purge		375gp
	  Locate Object			375gp
	  Remove Curse			375gp
Masterwork cold iron heavy mace		324gp	8lb
Mithril shirt*				1100gp	10lb
Masterwork heavy wooden shield		157gp	10lb
Masterwork light crossbow		335gp	4lb
	Crossbow bolts (10)		1gp	1lb
	Silvered crossbow bolts (10)	3gp	1lb
Healer's kit				50gp	1lb
Everburning Torch			110gp	1lb
Bedroll					1sp	5lb
Map/scroll case (2)			2gp	1lb
Belt pouch*				1gp	.5lb
Flint and steel				1gp
Inkpen					1sp
Ink (4 vials)				32gp
Small steel mirror			10gp	.5lb
Paper, 5 sheets				2gp
100ft. silk rope			20gp	10lb
Sewing needle				5sp
Soap					2gp	4lb
Sunrod					2gp	1lb
Silver holy symbol*			25gp	1lb
Spell component pouch*			5gp	2lb
Identification papers, standard		2gp
172gp,7s7c
All of the above are generally stored in the Haversack, except for items marked with an *.

Weight carried: 20lb.	light load	(normally)
		59lb.	medium load	(combat gear)

Light horse				75gp
	Riding saddle			10gp	25lb
	Saddlebags			4gp	8lb
		Iron pot		5sp	10lb
		Clay jug		3cp	9lb
		Trail rations (2 days)	1gp	2lb
```


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Deathbound Domain Power:* Selase's limit for creating undead animated with spells is three times her caster level instead of two.
*Spontaneous Wounding:* Selase can convert any prepared spell into an Inflict spell of equal or lower level.
*Spontaneous Healing:* Four times per day, Selase can convert a prepared spell into a Cure spell of equal or lower level.
*Divine Spell Power:* As a free action, Selase can spend a rebuke attempt and roll a turning check (with a total bonus of +7). She treats the result as a modifier to her caster level on the next divine spell she casts in that round.

*Appearance:*   Selase is a lightly built but serious-looking twenty-five-year-old, with fair skin and brown hair that falls just past her shoulders. Her clothing is various tones of gray and brown but she usually adds a red belt or sash. When necessary, she wears deep red plate armor with black trim and engraved with a few symbols, which serves double duty as ceremonial garb. One too many instances of ambushes and friendly fire has taught Selase to be prepared for anything, so most of the time she wears a chain shirt under her tunic.

*Background:*   Selase has always been very spiritual and devoted to her faith, the Blood of Vol. When she was old enough, she felt a strong desire to spread the truth of the Divinity Within, and so underwent a cleric's training. Only those who demonstrate that they will obey orders without question are brought into the secret of the truth of the church, and Selase questioned everything - she always sought the why, philosophizing endlessly and expounding the virtues she discovered in her contemplations. Her idealism led to the completion of her training without even a suspicion of the real origins of her faith.
In her travels as a missionary, Selase was exposed to many of the horrors of the Last War, and she soon added her voice to the movements for peace. She traveled with a unit from her native Karrnath, healing the wounded (on both sides, when possible) and generally trying to ease the horrific body count. Each person she saved, she reasoned, was a person who might yet unlock the Divinity Within and discover true paradise.
With the end of the war, the unit disbanded, and Selase returned to her work as a missionary. She became attached to an adventuring group, and has taken her message of faith (and her continual, although friendly, debates with her companions) all across Khorvaire.

*Primary Role/Distinguishing Abilities:*   Selase is a more than competent healer, as well as a powerful spellcaster in her own right.

*Quirks:*   Despite her love of religious debate, Selase is actually quite tolerant of most faiths, although she certainly does not endorse them. She has a tendency to wax philosophical. She has unusual views regarding the warforged, probably best summarized as pity.

*Tactics:* Selase uses her spells as her primary tool in combat, resorting to physical attacks only when she has nothing better to use. With a fairly high AC and hit points, she's willing to expose herself to an AoO if it will allow her to reach a comrade in need or deliver a crucial spell. Usually, she will open with a spell to buff herself or an ally (such as Bull's Strength) or to disable an enemy (such as Hold Person), and in subsequent rounds use more direct spells like Chill of the Grave and Dispel Magic.


[sblock=Advancement]
L1->Cleric 1 HP: 9 (1d8+1) SP: +12 (2x4+0x4+4)
L2->Cleric 2 HP: 5 (1d8+1) SP: +3 (2+0+1)
L3->Cleric 3 HP: 6 (1d8+1) SP: +3 (2+0+1)
L4->Cleric 4 HP: 5 (1d8+1) SP: +3 (2+0+1), Wis 17->18
L5->Cleric 5 HP: 6 (1d8+1) SP: +3 (2+0+1)
L6->Cleric 6 HP: 5 (1d8+1) SP: +3 (2+0+1)
Abilities: Str 10 (2pts), Dex 12 (4pts), Con 13 (5pts), Int 10 (2pts), Wis 17 (13pts), Cha 14 (6pts)
Feats: (1) Spontaneous Healer (1) Scribe Scroll (3) Heroic Spirit (6) Divine Spell Power[/sblock]

[sblock=Non-SRD Spells]
*Chill of the Grave:* Range Close ray deals 1d10/2d10/3d10/4d10 cold damage at caster level 1st/4th/7th/10th. (Necromancy; Deathbound 1; Spell Compendium)
*Blade of Pain and Fear:* _A three-foot-long column of disembodied gnashing teeth springs forth from your hand._ For 1 round/level, your melee touch attack deals 1d6 + 1/two levels (Strength mod does not apply). Creatures damaged are also frightened for 1d4 rounds unless they make a Will save. (Evocation; Deathbound 2, Cleric 3; Spell Compendium)
*Ring of Blades:* For 1 minute/level, horizontal ring of blades extends 5 feet around the caster into all adjacent squares, and moves with you. At the beginning of each of your turns, and also when you cast the spell, the blades deal 1d6 + 1/level to all creatures in the affected area. SR does not apply, but damage reduction does; the blades are treated as magic, silvered, and slashing. (Conjuration (creation); Cleric 3; Spell Compendium. I think it also appears in Complete Arcane)
*Healing Lorecall:* For 10 minutes/level, when casting a Conjuration (healing) spell, you may also remove any one of the following conditions: dazed, dazzled, or fatigued. Also, you may substitute your total ranks in Heal for your caster level (only for Conjuration (healing) spells). (Divination; Cleric 2; Spell Compendium)
*Divine Insight:* Once during the spell's duration (1 hour/level) as an immediate action, you can choose to use its effect to grant an insight bonus of 5 + your caster level on any single skill check. You must choose to use the bonus before you roll the check. You can't have more than one Divine Insight effect active on you at the same time. (Divination; Cleric 2; Spell Compendium)
*Dark Way* You create a ribbonlike, weightless bridge 5 feet wide, one inch thick (although it is unbreakable) and up to 20 feet per caster level long. It must be anchored to solid objects at both ends but can otherwise be at any angle, and must be continuous and unbroken (like a Wall of Force). The bridge can support 200 lbs/level, creatures that cause the total weight to exceed this limit fall through the bridge as though it were not there. The bridge lasts for 1 round/level. (Illusion (shadow); Cleric 2; Spell Compendium)[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 13, 2007)

*Lady Ashlyn (17685xp) (49/49hp, 0/2 smites, 6/7 turns, 24/24 lay on hands, 1/8 AP)*

*Ashlyn Alsedora Dorandanna*
Female Human Paladin 6 (Lightbringer substitution level 1)
LG Medium Human
*Init*: +0; *Senses*: Listen +1 Spot +1
*Aura*: Courage, Good
*Languages*: Common, Elven, Halfling
*AP*: 5/8
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*AC*: 22, touch 10, flat-footed 22; Combat expertise; +9 armor, +3 shield, +0 Dex
*ACP*: -6
*HP*: 49 (6 HD)
*Immune*: fear, disease
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +7, *Will* +11; Divine grace, force of personality, vest of resistance
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Speed* 20 ft. [Base 30ft; reduced by heavy armor]
*Melee* 
+1 Longsword +9/+4 (1d8+3/19-20x2) or
Silver dagger +8/+3 (1d4+2/19-20x2)
*Ranged*
Masterwork light crossbow +7/+2 (1d8/19-20x2), 80ft
*Attack Options*: Smite evil 2/day (good aligned, +4 attack, +1d6+6 damage)
*Special Actions*: Turn undead 7/day (Effective level 3, turn +6, damage 2d6+7)
*Base Atk* +6/+1; *Grp* +8
*Combat Gear*: Alchemical flare stakes, Alchemical sun flash, Holy water, Bolts (alchemical flare, cold iron, silver)
*Paladin Spells Prepared* (CL 3rd):

1st—_Protection from evil_
1st—_Protection from evil_
*Spell-like abilities* (CL 6th):

1/day—_Call mount_ (CL 2nd)
~/day—_Detect undead_
1/week—_Remove disease_
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 18
*Special Qualities*: Aura of courage, Aura of good, Detect undead, Divine grace, Divine health, Lay on hands (24 pts), Remove disease (1/week), Special mount
*Feats *: Combat expertise, Force of personality, Improved smite, Sacred healing
*Skills*: Concentration +2, Craft (leatherworking) +4, Diplomacy +10, Handle animal +9, Heal +10(+12 with healing kit), Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +2, Knowledge (religion) +11, Ride +11(+13 to stay in the saddle), Sense motive +10

*Possessions* (Additional gear on mount)
+1 Longsword [4 lbs][2315 gp]
Silver dagger [1 lbs][22 gp]
Masterwork light crossbow [4 lbs][335 gp]
Quiver [- lbs][- gp]
- bolts x10 [1 lbs][1 gp]
- alchemical flare bolts x10 [1 lbs][150 gp]
- cold iron bolts x10 [1 lbs][2 gp]
- silver bolts x10 [1 lbs][3 gp]
+1 Heavy steel shield [15 lbs][1170 gp]
Linen blouse, leather belt, woolen trousers, leather boots (Traveler's outfit) [- lbs][- gp]
Vest of resistance +1 [1 lbs][1000 gp]
+1 Full-plate [50 lbs][2650 gp]
Silver holy symbol [1 lbs][25 gp]
Ring of sustenance [- lbs][2500 gp]
Cloak of charisma +2 [1 lbs][4000 gp]

Leather belt pouch [½ lbs][1 gp]
- Alchemical flare stakes x10 [1 lbs][150 gp]
- Alchemical sun flash (flask) x2 [1 lbs ea][50 gp ea]
- Holy water (flask) x2 [1 lbs ea][25 gp ea]

Leather belt pouch [½ lbs][1 gp]
- Coins: - platinum, - gold, 5 silver, 10 copper [0.4 lbs]
- Identification papers (w/ portrait) [- lbs][5 gp]
- Jewelry (ancestral brooch of old minor noble house in Cyre) [- lbs][75 gp]
- Paper (Receipt for Lightbringer dues) [- lbs][100 gp]
- Paper (Note of credit from the caravan for Ashlyn) [- lbs][378 gp]
- Paper (Note of credit from the caravan for the group) (Group) [- lbs][3095 gp]
- Traveling papers [- lbs][2 sp]

*Carrying Capacity*: 0-58 lbs | 59-116 lbs | 117-175 lbs (medium)
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Aura of courage (Su): _A Paladin is immune to fear. Each ally within 10 feet gains a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against fear._
Aura of good (Ex): _The power of a paladin's aura of good is equal to her paladin level. (Faint [1] | Moderate [2-4] | Strong [5-10] | Overwhelming [11+])_
Detect undead (Sp): _You can sense the presence of undead within 60ft. Specifically you can sense the presence or absence of undead, the number of undead auras (creatures, objects, or spells) in the area and the power of the most potent, and the power and location of each aura. If an aura is overwhelming and the level of the aura is at least twice your character level, you are stunned for 1 round. (Faint [2HD] | Moderate [3-8HD] | Strong [9-20HD] | Overwhelming [21+HD])_
Divine grace (Su): _Gain a bonus equal to her Charisma bonus on all saving throws_
Divine health (Ex): _Gain immunity to all diseases_
Lay on hands (Su): _A paladin can heal wounds by touch. Each day she can heal a total number of hit points of damage equal to her paladin level x charisma bonus. Using lay on hands is a standard action. Alternatively a paladin can use any or all of this healing power to deal damage to an undead creature. This requires a successful melee touch attack and doesn't provoke an AoO._
Remove disease (Sp): _A paladin can produce a remove disease effect (as the spell)._
Smite evil (Su): _A paladin may attempt to smite evil with a normal melee attack. She adds her Charisma bonus to her attack roll and deals 1 extra point of damage per paladin level._
Special mount (Sp): _A paladin gains the service of an unusually intelligent, strong and loyal steed to serve her in her crusade. Once per day, as a full-round action, a paladin may magically may call her mount from the celestial realms in which it resides. This ability is the equivalent of a spell of a level one-third the paladin's class level. The mount appears adjacent to the paladin, at full health and wearing or carrying any gear it had when it was last dismissed, and remains for 2 hours per paladin level. It may be dismissed at any time as a free action._
Turn undead (Su): _Gains the ability to turn undead. She may use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + her Charisma modifier. She turns undead as a cleric of three levels lower would._

Combat expertise: _Take a penalty of up to -5 on attacks and add the same as a dodge bonus to AC_
Force of personality: _Add charisma modifier instead of wisdom modifier to will saves vs mind affecting spells and effects_
Improved smite: _Smite is aligned attack; +1d6 damage_
Sacred healing: _use turn attempt as full round action to give fast healing 3 to all living within 60ft; 1+cha rounds_
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
[sblock=Valo (Special mount)]Black as the night, the horse stands a full seventeen hands tall. Broad at the shoulder's and solid, this beast was bred for strength and endurance, well able to  handle the rigors of war. Its soft brown eyes glint with a strange, almost uncanny, intelligence.

Heavy warhorse
Large Magical Beast
*Hit Dice*: 6d8+18 (44 hp)
*Initiative*: +1
*Speed*: 50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class*: 18 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +8 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +4/+12
*Attack*: Hoof +8 melee (1d6+4)
*Full Attack*: 2 hooves +8 melee (1d6+4) and bite +6 melee (1d4+2)
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: —
*Special Qualities*: Low-light vision, scent, empathic link, improved evasion, share spells, share saving throws
*Saves*: Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +3
*Abilities*: Str 19, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 6, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Skills*: Jump +12, Listen +6, Spot +5
*Feats*: Endurance, Run, Multiattack
*Equipment*
Military saddle [30 lbs][20 gp]
Saddlebags [8 lbs][4 gp]
- Artisan tools, masterwork (leatherworking) [5 lbs][55 gp]
- Bedroll [5 lbs][1 sp]
- Everburning torch [1 lbs][100 gp]
- Flint and Steel [- lbs][1 gp]
- Healers kit [1 lbs][50 gp]
- Ink & Pen [- lbs][8 gp, 1 sp]
- Paper (10 sheets, bound) (diary) [- lbs][4 gp]
- Linen blouse, leather belt, woolen trousers, leather boots (Traveler's outfit) [5 lbs][1 gp]
- Waterskin [4 lbs][1 gp]
Handy Haversack (Group) [5 lbs][2000 gp]
- Greatsword (Group) [8 lbs][8350 gp]
*Carrying Capacity*: 0-348 lbs | 349-699 lbs | 700-1050 lbs | Drag 5250 lbs[/sblock]*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*






*Appearance*
Ashlyn is a short woman with a wiry strength and resilience. Her white blond hair, cropped short, frames a beautiful visage, her unblemished features a stark relief to her martial garb and demeanor. Her intense green eyes gaze out, unblinking, and unflinching. Hardship and horrors have tempered her in untold conflicts and she is a hard woman, as hard as the blade she wields. Her garb is simple and practical, a blouse and trousers, covered by shining plate over which is worn an exquisite purple cloak. A shield hangs from her back, and a sword is sheathed by her side.


*Background*
Born during the nigh constant conflict of the Last War, Ashlyn is well used to battle. The ancestral lands of her mother's family lie to the northwest of what was once Metrol, along the west bank of the Cyre river, yet she has never lived there. Their home was the site of neverending battles against the undead forces of Karrnath, thus Ashlyn and her mother sought refuge in the Metropolis of Metrol. Her father, a true magewright and master craftsman, took up the mantle of war, unsuited for it though he was, and rode against the undead legions. Ashlyn does not know what became of him, but it is thought that he fell in combat for he never returned to his wife and daughter. After many long, cold, and dreary months waiting for her fathers return, Ashlyn's mother, tired, worn and sick of the war, took her daughter away, accross Lake Cyre into the north of Valenar. There they made their way to a nearby town and sought refuge within an old temple to the Host. Only a few short months later came the Day of Mourning.

The catalysm, that shook all of Khorvaire and destroyed Cyre, affected the survivors in different ways, ... some lost the will to continue and found an end of one sort or another, ... some began to wander, sometimes stopping in one place or another, but never truly settling down, ... some used the destruction of their homeland as their fire to continue, ... some denied it, ... and some few simply got on with life. Ashlyn was one of the later. Having lived with the constant reality of war her entire life, she was well familiar with the concepts of loss and survival, and now, as before, the practicality of survival overode the loss and she perservered.

Perserverence took Ashlyn down the path of a paladin over the following years, perserverence, tenacity and devotion. Devotion to certain ideals that she holds self-evident, and devotion to the divine embodiment of those ideals, Dol Arrah. It was, however, her memory of the undead legions of Karrnath that led her to the lightbringers. Perserverence and implacable resolve, virtue and flaw. The mix is deadly.

The last few years have been filled with battle, constant and unending battle. No matter how many of the undead fall before her, no matter how many friends and comrades fall beside her, Ashlyn continues on.


*Primary role/Distinguishing abilities*
Primary melee combatant/Alternate healer (Sacred healing). 


*Tactics*
Ashlyn will normally consider a strategic viewpoint of combat and place herself appropriately, often in a melee position that prevents her opponents from getting past her to the softer targets. When mounted she will guide Valo with her knees so that both she and Valo can attack, usually focusing on the same target(s). It is a rare occasion that she resorts to ranged combat, preferring melee, but if it is tactically sound to maintain range and does not endanger others, then she may stay mounted and fire her crossbow from horseback. If a battle swings in her opponents favor and things become desperate for her and her friends, then she may expend a turning in order to heal herself and her allies. However normally she will reserve such healing for after the battle.
Against undead, her strategies tend to be much simpler and involve slashing at the nearest undead with her blade. At the start of such a combat against undead, she may consider turning them if her knowledge of them does not indicate that they are too powerful for such an attempt.
Finally, although eminently practical, Ashlyn will always try to save those that she can (especially from the clutches of the undead). She will even risk her life for it if she thinks that there are good odds that she will succeed.


*Quirks*
Ashlyn embodies many of the traits that exemplify Dol Arrah. In particular she has a unyielding sense of honor and believes strongly in honorable combat and self sacrifice. However her youthful naiveity has been wiped away long ago, and she does not expect to see such honor in others. On the rare occasions that another displays such, she shows her respect by falling back on the formal forms that she learnt during her training. Spiritually tired, yet refusing to fall or stop, Ashlyn is emminently practical and has relatively little time for niceities or feelings including her own. Ironically she is often viewed as cold or callous by others, yet it is her need to protect the living that drives her. She is a careful planner and strategist although her hated of the undead occasionally clouds her judgement.

[sblock=Advancement]*Level 1 -> Paladin 1 (Lightbringer substitution 1st)* HP: 12 (1d10+2) SP: +20
BAB: +1; Saves: Fort +2, Ref +0, Will +0
Skills: Diplomacy +2, Handle animal +2, Heal +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Ride +4, Sense Motive +4
Abilities: Str 14 (6 pts), Dex 10 (2 pts), Con 14 (6 pts), Int 14 (6 pts), Wis 12 (4 pts), Cha 15 (8 pts)
Feats: Force of personality, Combat expertise
Other: Aura of good, detect undead, smite evil 1/day

*Level 2 -> Paladin 2* HP: 7 (1d10+2) SP: +5
BAB: +1; Saves: Fort +1, Ref +0, Will +0
Skills: Handle animal +1, Heal +1, Knowledge (religion) +1, Ride +1, Sense Motive +1
Other: Divine grace, lay on hands

*Level 3 -> Paladin 3* HP: 8 (1d10+2) SP: +5
BAB: +1; Saves: Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +1
Skills: Diplomacy +1, Heal +1, Knowledge (religion) +1, Ride +1, Sense Motive +1
Feats: Improved smite
Other: Aura of courage, divine health

*Level 4 -> Paladin 4* HP: 7 (1d10+2) SP: +5
BAB: +1; Saves: Fort +1, Ref +0, Will +0
Skills: Diplomacy +1, Heal +1, Knowledge (religion) +1, Ride +1, Sense Motive +1
Abilities: +1 Cha
Spells: 1 x 1st
Other: Turn undead

*Level 5 -> Paladin 5* HP: 8 (1d10+2) SP: +5
BAB: +1; Saves: Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +0
Skills: Handle animal +1, Heal +1, Knowledge (religion) +1, Ride +1, Sense Motive +1
Other: Smite evil 2/day, special mount

*Level 6 -> Paladin 6* HP: 7 (1d10+2) SP: +5
BAB: +1/+1; Saves: Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +1
Skills: Handle animal +1, Heal +1, Knowledge (religion) +1, Ride +1, Sense Motive +1
Feats: Sacred Healing
Spells: 1 x 1st
Other: Remove disease 1/week[/sblock]


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Feb 22, 2007)

Bergeron Jorasco
Male Lightfoot halfling Bard 4/Dragonmarked Heir 2
NG Small humanoid
31 years, 3' 1", 35 lbs. 
Init +2; Senses Listen +4 Spot +0
Languages Common, Halfling, +4 Other Languages
AP 10
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AC 14, touch 13, flat-footed 12; +1 armor, +2 Dex, +1 size
HP 25 (6 HD)
Fort +4, Ref +9, Will +7
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Speed 20 ft.
Melee weapon +4 (ndn+n/n-n) or
Ranged weapon +7 (ndn+n/n-n)
Atk Options ...
Special Actions ...
Base Atk +4; Grp -1
Combat Gear ...
Bard Spells Known (CL 4th, +7 ranged touch, +4 melee touch):
0th (3/day)—6 spells known Detect Magic, Flare, Light, Mending, Message, Read Magic(Save DC n)
1st (3/day)—3 spells known Comprehend Languages, Cure Light Wounds, Sleep(Save DC n)
2nd (1/day)—2 spells known Cure Moderate Wounds, Sound Burst(Save DC n)
*Memorized:*
0 - Light, Read Magic, Detect Magic
1 - Cure light Wounds x2, Comprehend Languages
2 - Cure Moderate Wounds

Spell-like Abilities (CL 8th):
3/day—lesser restoration
1/day—restoration
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities Str 8, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 14 Wis 11, Cha 15
Special Qualities Bardic music 4/day, bardic knowledge, countersong, fascinate, inspire courage +1, Inspire competence, Lesser dragonmark, House status, Additional action points, Improved least dragonmark
Feats Favoured in house, Least dragonmark, song of heart
Skills Appraise +4, Balance +3, Bluff +6, Climb +2, Decipher script +4, Diplomacy +6, Disable device +1, Disguise +4, Escape artist +3, Gather info +4, Heal +6, Hide +11, Knowledge(arcana) +4, Knowledge(geography) +3, Knowledge(history) +3, Knowledge(local) +3, Knowledge(nature) +4, Listen +4, Move silently +5, Perform(sing) +9, Perform(string instruments) +9, Ride +3, Sense motive +3, Sleight of hand +3, Spellcraft +4, Spot +0, Use magic device +4

Possessions n gp; n lbs
Backpack [2 gp; 1.00 lbs]
Explorer`s outfit [10 gp; 4.00 lbs]
Bag of Holding, type I [2500 gp; 15.00 lbs]
Fishhook [1 sp; 0.00 lbs]
Bedroll [1 sp; 2.50 lbs]
Flint and steel [1 gp; 0.00 lbs]
Blanket, winter [5 sp; 1.50 lbs]
Healer`s kit [50 gp; 1.00 lbs]
Bolts, crossbow (x50) [5 gp; 2.50 lbs]
Ink (vial) (x2) [16 gp; 0.00 lbs]
Buckler [15 gp; 2.50 lbs]
Mace, light [5 gp; 2.00 lbs]
Caltrops (x2) [2 gp; 4.00 lbs]
Musical instrument [5 gp; 1.50 lbs]
Candle (x3) [3 cp; 0.00 lbs]
Parchment (sheet) (x6) [12 sp; 0.00 lbs]
Case, map or scroll (x2) [2 gp; 1.00 lbs]
Pouch, belt (x2) [1 gp; 0.50 lbs]
Chalk, 1 piece (x5) [5 cp; 0.00 lbs]
Rope, silk (50 ft.) [10 gp; 5.00 lbs]
Coin: 477 gp, 9sp [477 gp, 9 sp; 9.72 lbs]
Sack [1 sp; 0.25 lbs]
Studded leather [25 gp; 10.00 lbs]
Crossbow, light [35 gp; 2.00 lbs]
Thieves` tools [30 gp; 1.00 lbs]
Dagger [2 gp; 0.50 lbs]
Vestment of Many Styles [500 gp; 0.00 lbs]
Dragonmark focus +1 [1500 gp; 0.00 lbs]
Waterskin (full) [1 gp; 2.00 lbs]
Entertainer`s outfit [3 gp; 2.00 lbs]
Whetstone [2 cp; 1.00 lbs]
Everbright Lantern [212 gp; 3.00 lbs]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bardic Knowledge: A bard may make a special bardic knowledge check with a bonus equal to his bard level + his Intelligence modifier to see whether he knows some relevant information about local notable people, legendary items, or noteworthy places. (If the bard has 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (history), he gains a +2 bonus on this check.)
A successful bardic knowledge check will not reveal the powers of a magic item but may give a hint as to its general function. A bard may not take 10 or take 20 on this check; this sort of knowledge is essentially random.
Bardic Music: Once per day per bard level, a bard can use his song or poetics to produce magical effects on those around him (usually including himself, if desired). While these abilities fall under the category of bardic music and the descriptions discuss singing or playing instruments, they can all be activated by reciting poetry, chanting, singing lyrical songs, singing melodies, whistling, playing an instrument, or playing an instrument in combination with some spoken performance. Each ability requires both a minimum bard level and a minimum number of ranks in the Perform skill to qualify; if a bard does not have the required number of ranks in at least one Perform skill, he does not gain the bardic music ability until he acquires the needed ranks.
Starting a bardic music effect is a standard action. Some bardic music abilities require concentration, which means the bard must take a standard action each round to maintain the ability. Even while using bardic music that doesn’t require concentration, a bard cannot cast spells, activate magic items by spell completion (such as scrolls), or activate magic items by magic word (such as wands). Just as for casting a spell with a verbal component, a deaf bard has a 20% chance to fail when attempting to use bardic music. If he fails, the attempt still counts against his daily limit.
Countersong (Su): A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to counter magical effects that depend on sound (but not spells that simply have verbal components). Each round of the countersong, he makes a Perform check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a noninstantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Countersong has no effect against effects that don’t allow saves. The bard may keep up the countersong for 10 rounds.
Fascinate (Sp): A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and able to pay attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creature. The distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard attains beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with a single use of this ability.
To use the ability, a bard makes a Perform check. His check result is the DC for each affected creature’s Will save against the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and listens to the song, taking no other actions, for as long as the bard continues to play and concentrate (up to a maximum of 1 round per bard level). While fascinated, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Listen and Spot checks. Any potential threat requires the bard to make another Perform check and allows the creature a new saving throw against a DC equal to the new Perform check result.
Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a ranged weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect. Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability.
Inspire Courage (Su): A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use song or poetics to inspire courage in his allies (including himselfs), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to hear the bard sing. The effect lasts for as long as the ally hears the bard sing and for 5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 8th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by 1 (+2 at 8th, +3 at 14th, and +4 at 20th). Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability.
Inspire Competence (Su): A bard of 3rd level or higher with 6 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to help an ally succeed at a task. The ally must be within 30 feet and able to see and hear the bard. The bard must also be able to see the ally.
The ally gets a +2 competence bonus on skill checks with a particular skill as long as he or she continues to hear the bard’s music. Certain uses of this ability are infeasible. The effect lasts as long as the bard concentrates, up to a maximum of 2 minutes. A bard can’t inspire competence in himself. Inspire competence is a mind-affecting ability.

Lesser dragonmark: restoration 1/day, caster level of all dragonmark abilities is 6+levels in dragonmark heir class.
House status: A dragonmark heir uses his level in the class as a bonus on all Charisma-related checks when dealing with member of his own house.
Additional action points: A dragonmark heir's maximum action points per level is increased by 2.
Improved least dragonmark: A dragonmark heir gains improved mastery of his least dragonmark. He can select a second spell-like ability associated with the least dragonmark for his house, or he can use the least dragonmark spell-like ability he already possesses one additional time per day.

Favored in house: You have the ability to call in favors from other members of your family and their extensive contacts. Call in favor 3/week (favor check 1d20+2)
Least dragonmark: lesser restoration 1/day; +2 on Heal checks
Level 6 feat: ...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Appearance
Bergeron is a short, stocky fellow, standing 3’1” and weighing 35 lbs, and has poor muscle tone and a pudgy belly. He keeps his curly auburn hair cut short, and has wide almost almond shaped hazel eyes. When entertaining, Bergeron likes to wear brightly colored clothing (usually bright blues and greens or purples) and a big, floppy hat. When being a guide, tour guide or healer, he usually wears darker colors such as dark green or blue, brown or black. 

Bergeron almost always carries his lute, his preferred stringed instrument. If he can’t play his instrument, he sings as well. He keeps his dagger hidden in his left boot at most times, and if he needs it, he keeps his light crossbow on his back (if it’s not in his hands!), his bolts on his right hip, his small mace on his left hip, and his buckler on his right wrist/forearm. Bergeron’s pouches are usually bulging with odds and ends, and his “magic bag” can be found hanging from his belt.


Background
Bergeron d’Jorasco, formerly Bergeron Foebender, grew up in Vedykar. Being a “civilized” Khorvarian Halfling, Bergeron thought that he would try to offer his services to House Jorasco. He was refused at first, having little or no use for a lazy Halfling. Bergeron went out to study, and learned quickly that he had an affinity for music and song. He also discovered that he had a great love for lore and maps. After a bit of traveling to Sharn and back, Bergeron returned to Vedykar, spreading the songs of the great and brave Bergeron Foebender. About this time, he started to develop a Mark of Healing, which started developing on his right wrist. House Jorasco was then VERY interested in Bergeron, and they brought him in. They gave him training in the healing arts, and taught him to use his abilities and love of knowledge and maps to be a three fold service from House Jorasco: entertainment, guide and healer. He has spent the past few months in service to House Jorasco, with the power of his dragon mark growing.


Primary Role
Bergeron’s primary role is a supportive one, in a three fold capacity. He is “missle support”, preferring to avoid melee combat when possible. His second capacity is one of a guide, providing lore and maps (a love of Bergeron’s) and entertainment. His last role, and his main one, is that of healing. Now being from House Jorasco, Bergeron uses his spells, healing skills and dragon mark to provide healing services.


Distinguishing Abilities
He is a very accomplished entertainer, especially when playing a stringed instrument. 
His most distinguishing ability though, stems from his dragon mark, the Mark of Healing.


Quirks
Bergeron has a few quirks, but his main ones are that he is a lazy coward. He avoids manual labor as much as possible, spending his time in eating, drinking and entertaining when he possibly can. At heart, Bergeron wants to be heroic and brave, and has at times been that, but he is afraid of a lot of things, but being near the Karranth area, he is terrified of undead.

Bergeron also likes to talk a lot, and talks himself up as being heroic and brave. He is quick of wit, with a sharp tongue, and even faster with a song. He also obsesses over maps.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 11, 2007)

Perriwimple
Human Male Fighter 6
AL NG Size M type Humanoid(human)
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen +1 Spot +1
*Languages* Common
*AP:* 8
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 19(20 with _dodge_), touch 11(12), flat-footed 18;
+4 armor, +1 Dex, +1 natural armor, +3 shield; _dodge_
*hp* 55 (6d10+18); *DR* 1/-
*Fort* +8 (+5 Ftr +3 con +), *Ref* +3 (+2 Ftr +1 dex +), *Will* +5 (+2 Ftr +1 wis +2 Iron Will); 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Speed 30 ft.
*Melee *
unarmed strike +11/+6 (1d3+4/20x2)
or unarmed strike with gauntlets +12/+9 (1d3+5/20x2)
or 2 unarmed strikes +9/+9/+4 (1d3+4/20x2)
or 2 unarmed strikes with gauntlets +10/+10/+7 (1d3+5/20x2)
or quarterstaff +10/+5 (1d6+6/20x2)
or quarterstaff +8/+8/+3 (1d6+6/20x2)

*Ranged * 
*Atk Options*
Power Attack (up to +5 dmg/-5 BAB)
Two Weapon Fighting (detailed above)
Improved Grapple (grapple check below)
WF: Unarmed (taken into account above)

*Special Actions*
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +14 (+4 Str +6 BAB +4 Improved Grapple)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 8

*Feats *

[Human]
Power Attack

[Fighter]
Improved Unarmed Strike  (level 1)
Two-Weapon Fighting (level 2)
Improved Grapple (level 4)
Dodge (level 6)

[General]
WF: Unarmed Strike (level 1)
Iron Will (level 3)
Improved Toughness (level 6)

*Skills* Skill +n

Handle animal +7 (8 ranks, -1 Cha)
Ride +6 (5 ranks, +1 Dex)
Swim +9 (5 ranks, +4 Str)

*Possessions*

```
4602 gp    Pair of [i]+1 gauntlets[/i]
2000 gp    [i]Amulet of Natural Armor +1[/i]
5100 gp    adamantine chain shirt
1170 gp    [I]+1 heavy steel shield[/I]
0000 gp    a quarterstaff
a sack containing: five days' rations, five crude torches, a bedroll, and
a blanket.
```

*Appearance*
Although he is a very large young man, Perriwimple is so unassuming as to be easily overlooked. His muscles are not those of a body builder, but those of someone who comes by his build from hard work. He has pale, mousy hair, and a generally quiet demeanour.

*Personality & Background*
At first blush it seems that Perriwimple is dominated by his father, but in truth his personality has been shaped by the stories of his maternal grandmother, Grandma Margaret. Grandma Margaret often regaled him with fanciful tales of a time when Barovia was filled with opportunities for adventure. So while he has always been a good nephew and helped his uncle, he longs to be able to live out those stories told by Grandma Margaret and help the people of the world. A few months ago he found a hidden cache of arms and armour while tidying an unused corner of his uncle's business, and after Grandma Margaret's passing during the recent troubles, he chose to run away from home in the hopes of fulfilling his dream.

[SBLOCK=Advancement]
1 -- Fighter 1
Str 17, all other stats as written
Ride 2, Handle Animal 4, Swim 2

2 -- Fighter 2
Handle Animal 5, Swim 3

3 -- Fighter 3
Ride 3, Handle Animal 6

4 -- Fighter 4
Strength increased to 18.
Swim 4, Handle Animal 7

5 -- Fighter 5
Ride 4, Handle Animal 8

6 -- FIghter 6
Ride 5, Swim 5

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 13, 2007)

Tessaryl Varequin of Westridge (Tessa)
Female human Cleric 5/Flame of Khyber 1
CG medium human
Init +1; Senses: Listen +3 Spot +3
Languages Common, Draconic, Celestial
AP 8 (at level 6)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18; +5 armor, +3shield, +1 Dex
HP 35 (5d8 +1d6 +6); 
Immunities: Taint
Resistances: n/a
Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +7; 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Speed 30 ft. (Light load to 43 lbs)
+1 Silver morningstar +5 (1d8+1/piercing + bludgeoning) 
or
MW light crossbow +5 (1d8+0/19-20, x2; piercing, with a variety of ammunition)
or cold iron light mace +4 (1d6+1 bludgeoning), or dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20, x2; piercing or slashing)
Attack options: Flame lash, +4 touch, range 15’, 1d8 fire

Special Actions: turn undead or water-based creatures (4x/day, 1d20 +3 check; 2d6+6 turning damage)
Base Atk +3; Grp +4

Combat Gear: Potion of Bulls Strength (CL 3, x2), alchemical sun flasks (x2), Wand of CLW (CL 1; 50 charges)

Cleric Spells Prepared (CL 5th, +4 ranged touch, +4 melee touch):
>3rd (2+1, DC 16): Dispel magic (D), prayer, remove disease
>2nd (3+1, DC 15): Produce flame (D), Remove paralysis, Restoration (lesser), Restoration (lesser)
> 1st- (DC 14) Burning hands (D), Endure elements, Nimbus of light (C Div), Nimbus of light, Remove fear
>0th (5, DC 13): Guidance, Guidance, Light, Light, Purify food and drink

D: Domain spell. Domains: Fire, Magic

Spell-like Abilities (CL 6th, +4 ranged touch, +4 melee touch):
> 2/day—Produce flame 
> 2/day- Scorching ray 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities Str 12, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 14 Wis 17, Cha 12
SQ: Positive energy channeling (spontaneous healing, turn undead); Turn or destroy water-based creatures (as turn undead ability)(Fire domain power); Use scrolls, wands, and other devices with spell completion or spell trigger activation as Wizard level 2 (magic domain power)

Feats: Education (Ecs), Aberrant dragonmark (Produce flame), Pure Soul (HoH), Lesser aberrant dragonmark (Scorching ray), 

Skills: -Concentration +10 (9 ranks)
-Craft (alchemy) +3 (1 rank)
-Heal +11 (+13 with kit)(8 ranks)
-Knowledge: Arcana +11 (8 ranks)
-Knowledge: Geography +3 (1 rank)
-Knowledge: History +3 (1 rank)
-Knowledge: Religion +11 (8 ranks)
-Knowledge: The planes +3 (1 rank)
-Spellcraft +12 (8 ranks)

Possessions combat gear (1450 gp; 6 lbs) plus:
-Mithril shirt +1 (2100 gp; 10 lbs); Darkwood (heavy) shield +1 (1258 gp; 5 lbs, consecrated, doubles as wooden holy symbol); Silver Morningstar +1 (2398 gp; 6 lbs); Hewards handy haversack (2000 gp; 5 lbs); Ring of sustenance (2500 gp; 0 lbs); Everbright lantern (212 gp; 3 lbs); MW light crossbow (335 gp; 4 lbs); alchemical flare bolts (x10; 150 gp; 1 lb)*; cold iron bolts (x20; 4 gp; 2 lbs)*; bolts (x40; 4 gp; 4 lbs)*; alchemical silver bolts (x10; 3 gp; 1 lb)*; cold iron light mace (10 gp; 4 lbs)*; dagger (x2; 4 gp; 2 lbs)(1*); holy water (x4; 100 gp; 2 lbs)(2*); Silver holy symbol (x2; 50 gp; 2 lbs)(1*); Healer’s kit (x2, 20 uses; 100 gp; 2 lbs)*; spell component pouch (5 gp; 2 lbs); darkweave explorers outfit (x2; 220 gp; 2x8 lbs)*; clerics vestments (5 gp; 6 lbs)*; travelers outfit (x2; 2 gp; 2x5lbs)*; bedroll (1 sp; 5 lbs)*; belt pouch (1 gp; 0.5 lbs); flint and steel (1 gp; 0 lbs); signal whistle (8sp; 0 lbs); scroll case (x2; 2 gp; 1 lb)*; small steel mirror (10 gp; 0.5 lbs)*; water skins (x2- 1 full and 1 empty; 2 gp; 5 lbs)*; identification papers (standard; 2 gp; 0 lbs)
-1 sp, 71 gp cash (13000 gp total at level 6)
(*) items are usually in the haversack

Group gear added 7/9/07 (will clean up placement later): Crossbow bolts (10), silver crossbow bolts (10), scroll- (lesser restoration), scroll- (1st; endure elements, comprehend languages), scroll- (3rd; lesser restoration, augury, gentle repose, zone of truth), scroll- (3rd; healing lorecall, divine insight, dark way), scroll- (6th; find traps, spiritual weapon, water breathing), scroll- (5th; remove disease, invisibility purge, locate object, remove curse)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Appearance: Tessa is, for the most part, a rather unremarkable-looking young woman; only a cheerful smile and a clever sparkle in her eyes saves her from being as plain as thousands of shop girls or farmer’s daughters across the land.  She is just under average height and about average weight- about 5’4” and 130 lbs.  She has dark brown hair (usually pulled back in a single no-nonsense braid just past shoulder length) and muddy brown eyes.  She tends to dress in a simple, almost severe fashion- the only adornment she displays is her holy symbol.  Her aberrant dragonmark first formed on the upper left part of her back, and it has recently spread to the shoulder on that side as well- she is careful to keep that area covered as much as possible. 

Background: Tessa was born in the rural western frontier of Breland (what is now Droaam).  She was orphaned during the war, when the humanoid raiders conquered that region.  Along with many other war orphans, she was sent to live in a former monastery of the Sovereign Host that had been converted to help provide a home for the dispossessed children. While many of her compatriots were often shuttled out to work in the fields of the nearby farming villages, Tessa's relative frailty and keen mind were taken into account and she was given more formal instruction.  In past days the monastery had been famous for its library, and Tessa was able to learn a great deal about many subjects.  She was a quick study, and the priests who ran the place soon decided that she had the makings of a priestess.  In those desperate days near the end of the war, there was a great demand for new clergy, especially those gifted at healing.  Tessa completed her studies quite quickly, and over the objections of her mentors she was dispatched to help heal Breland's wounded troops.  While she did not fight in any battles, Tessa quickly became all too familiar with the horrors of war.  Even before she completed her formal investiture, she could channel the simplest healing magics to augment her more mundane medical skills.  What only she realized was that the traumatic events she had seen had awakened another force within her as well- she often dreamed of fire, and she had more than natural ability with that element as well.  She had studied magics beyond those of the clergy, and she was more than a bit worried about what those signs might mean- but the church needed her, and her nation needed her.  With a kind heart and strong will, she believed she could resist the lure of the fire within, and so she finished her studies and was installed as a full priestess of the Sovereign Host.  It was on that very night, flushed with accomplishment and excitement, and still shocked at the powers of holy magic she had encountered, that Tessa first noticed a small mark on her shoulder, a patch of skin that seemed oddly burnt.  Her healer's training told her this was no natural injury.  Within the space of a week, it had blossomed into a mark that could be only one thing- the mark of an abomination, an aberrant dragonmark.

Tessa bore that mark as she began the life of a priestess, traveling from temple to temple as the church directed.  She preferred that roving life- it kept her from those who might grow suspicious.  Years passed, and Tessa grew from a raw youth into a confident young woman.  She traveled under the banner of her church through many lands, and she found respect for her scholarship, and for her growing talents as a healer and priestess.  She even learned the basics of combat, and fought both beasts and bandits.  But the powers of fire remained close at hand, and she studied many arcane secrets in an effort to master those destructive energies.  For the most part she was successful, but sometimes, in the stress of combat or emotion, the fire escaped her mental leash- and the worst part was that she could not deny the visceral rush she felt as those fires surged within her.  So at a time when many other priestesses of her rank were settling into permanent temples of their own, Tessa continued to wander, farther and farther from home.  In time, she began to neglect the constant work of an itinerant healer-priestess, and finally began to accept the dark side of her gifts- instead of trying to deny the fire completely, she finally began to learn how to truly channel it, to make its powers truly her own, so that she might better serve her faith in the long run. That journey has taken her far from Breland, though, and she joined a small caravan headed to parts unknown.  For the first part of the journey, she kept her own counsel, tending the healing needs of the caravaneers and avoiding the powerful adventurers who accompanied the troupe.  It was only as they arrived in a truly strange and seemingly Host-forsaken land that she realized she had to do more, she had to step up and offer her assistance…

Primary Role/Distinguishing Abilities: Primary healer, support level combatant, knowledge skill support 

Quirks: For the most part, Tessa tends to think of herself (and to present herself) as a gifted healer and a dabbler in scholarly issues.  She enjoys reading, on a variety of topics, but she hasn’t really had the time to become a true academic expert on most subjects (except for her magical studies)- as interesting as such topics might be.  New tidbits of knowledge, especially regarding arcane matters, are always of interest to her. 

Tessa really wants to be good, and for the most part she is- she enjoys helping people, and gets tremendous satisfaction from her healing gifts, both mundane and magical.  She also has a strong sense of faith, and a deep belief in the strength of the Sovereign Host.  But another power dwells within her, and when it surges forth, she can do little to contain it- and to her chagrin, the truth is that she doesn’t want to…  Inside her heart and her soul is the power of Fire, elemental and uncontrolled- it suffuses the very essence of her being, placing its mark even on the channels of her divine faith.  She tries very hard to keep that fire in check, and she is sometimes reluctant to bring such powers into play- but once she calls upon them, they are hard to resist.

Prestige class write-up:[sblock]
Flame of Khyber
Prereqs: Concentration 8 ranks, Craft (alchemy) 1 rank, Knowledge (arcana) 2 ranks; Aberrant Dragonmark (burning hands or produce flame), Must have set a fire just to watch it burn.

The Flame of Khyber class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (any) (Int), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), and Spellcraft (Int).

All the abilities would be the same (as the Pyrokineticist PrC) save for Firewalk and Heat Death except they are Spell-like where appropriate. [/sblock]

Advancement[sblock]
L1->Cleric 1 HP: 9 (1d8+1) SP: +20 (2+2+1= 5x4)
(Skills: Concentration 4, Craft-alchemy 1, Heal 4, Knowledge- arcane 4, Knowledge-geography 1, Knowledge-history 1, Knowledge-religion 2, Knowledge-the planes 1, Spellcraft 2)
Abilities: Str 12 (4 pts), Dex 12 (4 pts), Con 12 (4 pts), Int 14 (6 pts), Wis 16 (10 pts), Cha 12 (4 pts)
Feats: Aberrant dragonmark (Produce flame); Education (racial bonus feat, gives +1 to Knowledge- arcane and religion)

L2->Cleric 2; HP +4+1; 
L3->Cleric 3; HP +5+1; feat: pure soul (HoH); 
L4->Cleric 4; HP +4+1; WIS +1 (17); 
L5->Cleric 5; HP +4+1; Skills +5 (Concentration +1, Heal +1, Spellcraft +1, Knowledge-arcana +1, Knowledge-religion +1) 

L6->Flame of Khyber 1; HP +3+1; feat: lesser aberrant dragonmark; Skills +5 (Concentration +1, Knowledge: arcane +1, Knowledge: religion+1, Spellcraft +2); [/sblock]


----------

